# looking to make some friends



## fel

*looking to make friends*

hello all,

i am looking to make friends in dubai and expand my network. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


----------



## moraldo

am afraid that it is hard to make friends in dubai,everybody is busy,life is expensive ,people are there to work and make money,most of the time is spent in the day job and the transportation...your best bet is if you have 2 days off u will have better chances...

best of luck...


----------



## Sair

*Excuse me?!*

Very cynical. Well I am a regular visitor and moving to Dubai in the new year and I know thats not the case.

Well done for giving someone a convidence boost. Perhaps in future dont bother if your comments are negative? It may be a reflection on your personal lifestyle, dont tarnish the expected-youthful-exciting-friend-making experience of Dubai with your brush.


----------



## Sair

Hey.

Im moving in the new year. if you are still around then let me know. Will be looking for friends myself!

Sarah


----------



## Emma S

*Relocating in January too!*

Hi Sarah and Harry,

I'm not sure if you already live in Dubai Harry, sorry it wasn't clear. But i am also relocating the beginning of January Sarah. Looking to make friends.. brittish expats who are going through the similar thing. Been to Dubai many times it will already feel a bit like home but theres nothing like trying to rebuild your social circle, and feel a bit more welcome in a new city.



Emma


----------



## Shauny

good to hear so many people looking to make friends, 

make me alot more reassured, 

im moving out in january and could do with a hand looking for accomodation and having a beer or two, 

i think you can find my personal email adress on my profile, 

laters


----------



## kimmatador

hey guys wassup, am moved to dubai too well i did a job hunt n i got a job for now am working am looking to make friends too i got 2 days off fri n sat.. so still can meet.. hre is my number u can drop sms becoz in my job i cant pick up phones as am still under training i dun wan my ass to b kicked out LOOL.. u can defrinitly call after 6pm dubai time(Ref GMT+4) 


oops am 23 y o not too old ya 

cheers


----------



## astridindubai

Don't worry about moving to Dubai. My experience is that it is much easier to make new friends here than it is in Europe. Many people are new too and don't have the family commitments as they have back home. 

It is many times one of the first topics in a conversation: 'where do you come from and how long have you been in Dubai'.

Welcome to Dubai & enjoy!!


----------



## shaz

hi..i am new to dubai been here 3wks now. Trying to find groups online to meet people. Came from perth australia. new to this site... would be great to meet others in the same boat..shaz


----------



## jyxen

kimmatador said:


> hey guys wassup, am moved to dubai too well i did a job hunt n i got a job for now am working am looking to make friends too i got 2 days off fri n sat.. so still can meet.. hre is my number u can drop sms becoz in my job i cant pick up phones as am still under training i dun wan my ass to b kicked out LOOL.. u can defrinitly call after 6pm dubai time(Ref GMT+4)
> 
> 
> oops am 23 y o not too old ya
> 
> cheers


Hi,

I am also looking for good friends
Pls contact


----------



## younesse

Sair said:


> Hey.
> 
> Im moving in the new year. if you are still around then let me know. Will be looking for friends myself!
> 
> Sarah


hi sarah,
my name is younesse, i m new in dubai, two months ago, i saw ur message so i decided to write you, i wish we can be friends in dubai, if you speak french that would be good, hope to hear from you, this is my mail adress and my phone number, younesse


----------



## boundtolive

Hi all 

I have been in Dubai for a few months and time to expand the social network - i wouldnt say impossible just challenging!!


----------



## duggy2008

*Hello All,*

Just moved to Dubai from Melbourne. Am looking for friends for friendship, movies, travelling (in and around Dubai), dinners etc

Am working with an Australian MNC travelling across Middle East and Africa on regular basis. 

Cheers, 

Duggy


----------



## duggy2008

Hi Sarah, 

Just moved to Dubai from Melbourne. Looking for friends...maybe we can get in touch when u reach Dubai

Cheers, 
Duggy


----------



## boundtolive

duggy2008 said:


> Just moved to Dubai from Melbourne. Am looking for friends for friendship, movies, travelling (in and around Dubai), dinners etc
> 
> Am working with an Australian MNC travelling across Middle East and Africa on regular basis.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Duggy


Hi Duggy

Fellow Ozzie here - how long have you been in Dubai? How are you liking it so far?

Ive made a few friends since arriving but always open to expanding social network


----------



## duggy2008

*Hi*

Thanks for your message. I have been here for just 5 days now and am setting up my apartment now. Its been good so far, cant complain but its a bit noisy and crowded out here. 

What do u do and how can we get in touch? I am orginally an Indian settled in Australia for last 7 years-wa working for Dulux in Melb. 

What about u?

Cheers, 

Duggy


----------



## younesse

hi sarah
my name is jonas, i m also new in dubai, three months and half, it would be pleasure to meet you and share discovering dubai, you can contact me by mail or msn or telephone cell phone xxxxxxxxxx 
xxxxxxxxx hope to hear from you,


----------



## younesse

hi emme,
i sent you message but you didn t replay, did you arrived to dubai? make us a sign, if you want we can be friends and meet others frinds in dubai, don t hesitat to contact me, to my cell phone xxxxxx
or my mail and msn xxxxxxxx
thnx in advance hope to hear from you soon
jonas


----------



## hermit

*Hi .... Looking for friends in Dubai!*

Hi i am 31 and single ! I have been here ( Dubai) for almost ten months now and yet to make friends ... whom i can hang out with . The few i do are the folks who work with me ( TV Channel). It's time i have friends outside the media zone. Anyone with a cool head, and an aptitude for wit is welcome !!


----------



## marie123

Hi. We are the same, looking for friends. I'd like to know you more.


----------



## Elphaba

It's simple. If you want to meet people, you have to go out! You won't meet anyone by staying at home. Get out to a busy bar & get chatting. Or join a gym or class.

There is also a club for single women called The Bridgets. (Site won't let me post a link so its is: thebridgets dot com )


----------



## TracyR

Hello ..I am moving to Dubai around June/July ...and was wondering if anyone is looking for a flatmate to share expenses?


----------



## Pasanada

Elphaba said:


> It's simple. If you want to meet people, you have to go out! You won't meet anyone by staying at home. Get out to a busy bar & get chatting. Or join a gym or class.
> 
> There is also a club for single women called The Bridgets. (Site won't let me post a link so its is: thebridgets dot com )


I would agree with you to a certain extent, Elphaba, however, if you're like me and work all the hours, sometimes its easier to meet people from sites such as this. This is a wonderful tool and it has helped me through some trying times.


----------



## Shauny

Pasanada said:


> I would agree with you to a certain extent, Elphaba, however, if you're like me and work all the hours, sometimes its easier to meet people from sites such as this. This is a wonderful tool and it has helped me through some trying times.


hey i agree with ya, ok its mainly right you do have to go out to meet people but if you leave for work at 6 and dont get back till 7-8 then its hard to arrange things and tiring plus going out to bars is ok but oh my god its expensive and to be honest their is some stuck up ***** people out there but of course there is friendly people as well just depends where you go


----------



## BLM

I'm not looking for a new man ;-) But we are also new here and looking to make friends!

I believe we were going to arrange another expat forum night-out sometime soon...(wink wink, nudge nudge to the lovely Elphaba and co)


----------



## Shauny

BLM said:


> I'm not looking for a new man ;-) But we are also new here and looking to make friends!
> 
> I believe we were going to arrange another expat forum night-out sometime soon...(wink wink, nudge nudge to the lovely Elphaba and co)


dont worry i aint looking for a woman either, and no im not gay, lol, your just too much work. Yeah ok count me in to the next meet up, ill try and be on my best behaviour ;-)


----------



## kariem1510

Hello Hermit:
I'm pretty much looking for friends too. i have been here for 7 month and i havent managed to make any new firends yet.

so I guess we could be friends


----------



## joannem

*Hello*

I am also moving to Dubai on the 4th of July (this friday) looking to make friends outside of work as I am in the media industry also.


----------



## Elphaba

joannem said:


> I am also moving to Dubai on the 4th of July (this friday) looking to make friends outside of work as I am in the media industry also.



Then get yourself along to the meet up on 17th July! See the sticky thread about it.



_


----------



## kariem1510

Hi 
Wish you a pleasant trip to dubai Joannem.
the weather is too hot now but you won't feel it that much if you're working indoors..


----------



## joannem

yep I am there looking forward to it!


----------



## Elise_Marie

*Hi There.*

I'm 21, in a relationship, and have lived in Dubai since the end of January...
I am really really beginning to miss having girl friends around and would really like to meet people... 

-I don't really know how to go about doing that but I suppose this can't hurt


----------



## Elphaba

Elise_Marie said:


> I'm 21, in a relationship, and have lived in Dubai since the end of January...
> I am really really beginning to miss having girl friends around and would really like to meet people...
> 
> -I don't really know how to go about doing that but I suppose this can't hurt



Then come along on 17th. You 'll meet a friendly bunch.


----------



## shinny_girl

I think the reason that some people cant find friends here is they meet others first time but it never happens again, because they dont continue calling or contacting each other after the first time...so this way you can never have any friend to hang out with...thats my idea....correct me if im wrong



kariem1510 said:


> Hello Hermit:
> I'm pretty much looking for friends too. i have been here for 7 month and i havent managed to make any new firends yet.
> 
> so I guess we could be friends


----------



## Guest

joannem said:


> I am also moving to Dubai on the 4th of July (this friday) looking to make friends outside of work as I am in the media industry also.



Hi,

I am also new in dubai, just arrived since two days, i am working in telecomunication compnay, looking for freinds too. Please let me know.


Thanks.


----------



## Avalon

*gay family in Dubai*

Hi there, I am looking to meet gay family in Dubai! My partner and I are in the process in moving to Dubai. I will be there more than a month before him and would like to meet some friend so we can settle in our new home. Please if anyone can give me more info on gay living in Dubai. As I understand, the gay live is a bit underground. We are not crazy about clubs, but prefer a good meal at home with friend or some outdoor activities.


----------



## Elphaba

Avalon said:


> Hi there, I am looking to meet gay family in Dubai! My partner and I are in the process in moving to Dubai. I will be there more than a month before him and would like to meet some friend so we can settle in our new home. Please if anyone can give me more info on gay living in Dubai. As I understand, the gay live is a bit underground. We are not crazy about clubs, but prefer a good meal at home with friend or some outdoor activities.



A bit underground? No - totally. I am sorry to inform you that homosexuality is illegal in Dubai, so be VERY CAREFUL. Do not make it public knowledge, do not tell your employer, act straight in public at all times. Also best not to talk about it on public message boards either. 

Whilst we may find these views very out-moded, you have to accept that these are the laws of the land and the penalties are severe.


-


----------



## alli

If anyone finds out you are gay, you will be in massive amounts of trouble. Be very very discreet, and do not trust anyone to keep your secret except each other.


----------



## Avalon

oh my goodness guys!! Thanks for telling me!! I will be very discreet.


----------



## alli

To be honest if I was gay I would stay right away from here - it can be punishable by death.

Considering that a british man and woman just got thrown in jail for having sex on a beach - you should really consider whether dubai is worth the risk.


----------



## alli

here you go - some info

Same-sex relationships are illegal in Dubai and are, officially, not tolerated. If you know the "right" people and the right places in Dubai, there is plenty of gay life. Some of the gay spots in Dubai you can even read about in the Spartacus Directory. However, you can't compare the gay life here in Dubai with that of Western Europe. Here, it's almost all "underground" and there are risks involved. 

However, many gay people do live in Dubai and, as long as you're quiet and don't draw attention to yourselves, you should be fine. Finding other gay people is, however, a big challenge. It can be a problem to find hotel allowing gay people to order one bedroom with one bad, or to rent some other Dubai property ( Dubai Property ) for their vacation. However there are many gay men & women there, and as long as they don't flaunt it publicly everywhere you go, there is no problem whatsoever. The only places they can sort of "let your hair down" is in the nightclubs. Otherwise, it’s better to keep a neutral profile when going around town.

There are, obviously, officially no gay bars and those in the past that have germinated have been swiftly closed down with deportations following with equal swiftness. But anyway the gay scene is up and happening around many nightclubs in the city. It's one of the many things in Dubai: everyone knows about it, but nobody makes it "official". 

Dubai’s first publicly advertised gay club night the Diamond Club’s gay "Fluff Night" (read more in BBC News | MIDDLE EAST | Dubai closes club after gay night) featured a transvestite DJ from Birmingham, England, and a "best-dressed transvestite" contest showed example of importance being “not official”. Alerted to the gay event by the thousands of publicity flyers distributed by the party’s organizers, local authorities closed the club for "violating Islamic laws and indulging in immoral activities". 
The order to close the club, issued by Dubai’s Crown Prince, General Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum, was also seen by those in the region as a public demonstration of the governments disapproval of homosexuality. According to the International Lesbian and Gay Association, consensual sodomy in Dubai is punishable by up to 10 years in prison, although punishment can be more severe if defendants are charged under Islamic law, rather than under the secular penal code. 

Very often police raids parties and arrests men in countries like UEA where homosexuality is illegal. Hormone treatments are used in an attempt to "cure" gay men and turn them straight. The same is in Egypt, where once famously arrested more than a dozen gay men attending a boat party, a move that led to international condemnation and criticism from the European Union. Also in Saudi Arabia arrested more than 30 men for taking part in a gay wedding party.

However UAE were warned that any attempt to administer hormone or psychological treatment to foreigners would break international law. A police spokesman in Dubai answered on this that the foreigners were likely to be deported, while the Emirati men could be given hormone therapy if they consent. 

The censor in internet sites in Dubai is pretty tough. Almost all of the websites concerning gays are blocked. Gaydar is totally blocked except for their French language version (a strange phenomena that I haven't figured out yet). Every website that has the word "gay" or "sex" is blocked. While Etisalat has blocked many gay web sites, some of the paid message boards are easily accessible. Who said Dubai doesn't have a night...er ...gay life.


----------



## ili

*same same*

i moved to dubai and glad meeting you. it will be good meeting new friends in this desert. let's meet


----------



## sabby

hi ili,

wouldnt mind joining you...get in touch..


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker

Hi All, I am 28 male in dubai since born here, like u all m looking for friends. any one love camping or desert safari can email me on my same id with yahoo or hotmail. would love to have new friends. cheers


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker

i love modification of cars and have modified many cars bein, some of my cars i have on website too. well car entuastic people i will be the one u would like to be in contact as being in dubai i know where to get what when it comes to cars. u need a good advisro on cars here i am. cheers


----------



## Asmi

Hey,

My name is Asma, have recently moved from the UK to dubai. My husband and i would love to meet new people, and make the most out of dubai. We are between the ages of 24-28. 
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Asmi said:


> Hey,
> 
> My name is Asma, have recently moved from the UK to dubai. My husband and i would love to meet new people, and make the most out of dubai. We are between the ages of 24-28.
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon.


Hi and welcome to the forum,

There will be regular weekly getogethers in the New Year, keep a look out for them. 

Next will probably be Friday 9th (Night out) Saturday 10th (Lunch) - TBC!!

Hopefully see you there.


----------



## kgan4u

*cost of living at dubai*

Hi Hary4u
I am gan from india, i got an offer letter from dubai based company with
3500 AED as gross salary including food and accommodation, could please inform it is okay for living.
Regards
KGan4u




hary4u said:


> I m living in dubai.... u can find details in my profile.... i m aslo new here so it will be very nice for me to meet u as my new frnd..... u can contact on my cell xxxxxxxx..... send me mail "aasim2142" at the rate any one of popular mails. hope for the best of us.. take care


----------



## markuslives

Hi everyone.
Have you all made it to Dubai yet?
We have been living in Dubai for 2 weeks and interested in meeting people. In Bur Dubai at the moment but looking to live elsewhere in the next few weeks.
cheers


----------



## Guest

younesse said:


> hi emme,
> i sent you message but you didn t replay, did you arrived to dubai?


hahaha poor sucka! I wonder if I send her a message if she'll reply or not  jk

I swear, u'll always find the most random topics & comments on here 

-joey


----------



## M.Sharaf

hey all , didnt land in dubai yet , ill in about 10days , hope to meet and make some new freind down their !!!

take care all .. 

for newbies in dubai , how it feels after just movin in ??


----------



## deids79

Hiya,
Me and my husband are new here too, from Ireland. Would really like to meet new people.


----------



## stevieboy1980

3,500 AED a month? you will be drinking cocktails in the burj al arab before the weeks out...


----------



## marc

lol


----------



## stevieboy1980

irish couple hey? another bunch of friendly irish dancers...
where abouts are you???
we live in amrina, mae and my wife and we have a irish couple in the block, nice people...


----------



## Guest

stevieboy1980 said:


> irish couple hey? another bunch of friendly irish dancers...


I've love to learn how to "River Dance" in Dubai


----------



## stevieboy1980

do it when it rains, cuz when it rains, it pours!


----------



## Asmi

That sounds good. Let me know if its for definate. And we will be there.


----------



## marc

you will be there when it pours?

stevieboy will make it rain for ya.


----------



## Guest

Count me in


----------



## stevieboy1980

they call be zeus god of thunder


----------



## Jeev

*Hi*

Hi,

I am living in Dubai. How have you been? How long it has been since you have come? Well...Im here for the last 5 years, so maybe I could give you some nice tips??

Take care
Jeev





fel said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am looking to make friends in dubai and expand my network. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


----------



## Jeev

*HI..!!*

Well Said..!! I am living in Dubai for the last 5 years. Well... you could find enough time to enjoy if you want...I think that's upto each person to decide. Let me know when you would be coming down. Would be glad to help you out in anything I can.

Cheers!!
Jeev
jeevantha99atyahoodotcom




Sair said:


> Very cynical. Well I am a regular visitor and moving to Dubai in the new year and I know thats not the case.
> 
> Well done for giving someone a convidence boost. Perhaps in future dont bother if your comments are negative? It may be a reflection on your personal lifestyle, dont tarnish the expected-youthful-exciting-friend-making experience of Dubai with your brush.


----------



## Jeev

*HI..!!*

Well Said..!! I am living in Dubai for the last 5 years. Well... you could find enough time to enjoy if you want...I think that's upto each person to decide. Let me know when you would be coming down. Would be glad to help you out in anything I can.

Cheers!!
Jeev





Sair said:


> Very cynical. Well I am a regular visitor and moving to Dubai in the new year and I know thats not the case.
> 
> Well done for giving someone a convidence boost. Perhaps in future dont bother if your comments are negative? It may be a reflection on your personal lifestyle, dont tarnish the expected-youthful-exciting-friend-making experience of Dubai with your brush.


----------



## syed.m3hdi

hey hey.....popping over to Dubai in May aswell from UK, fingers crossed. 
Am relocating in my current capacity as a manager of a shipping firm. 

New branch being opened behind Mall of the Emirates. Hopefully il be coming to lead the goodlife. 

Will be good to meet you all. Cyaa


----------



## dubaiice

Have been living here for a while. but would like to have some new friends here too. 
You can just send me a private message. maybe we can have a cup of coffee sometimes.
Enjoy your new life in Dubai 

C


----------



## zee23

*New to dubai - looking to make new friends*

Hi Everyone 

Me and my husband have recently moved to dubai, We have just moved to Palm Jumeirah and I would love to meet new people/couples, maybe go out for a few drinks or to the cinema 

Naz


----------



## Andy Capp

Do you swing?

Sorry, I'm being very flippant, kindly forgive me. There's usually something happening at the weekends here - that usually involves a load of headaches the next morning but the esteemed members here bravely soldier on... Keep an eye out, you never know!


----------



## yellowtang

zee23 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Me and my husband have recently moved to dubai, We have just moved to Palm Jumeirah and I would love to meet new people/couples, maybe go out for a few drinks or to the cinema
> 
> Naz



Hi zee23,

My husband and I have also recently moved to Dubai in the downtown Burj Dubai area. We are interested in making some friends as well! We would love to meet up sometime if you are interested. Let me know!

Lauren


----------



## zee23

yellowtang said:


> Hi zee23,
> 
> My husband and I have also recently moved to Dubai in the downtown Burj Dubai area. We are interested in making some friends as well! We would love to meet up sometime if you are interested. Let me know!
> 
> Lauren


i would love to meet up with you some time soon let me private message you with my number if i can, looking forward to meeting with you 

Naz


----------



## yellowtang

Sounds great! I was trying to figure out the private message thing but I have no idea how to do it, so if you can figure it out that would be great!!!


----------



## sgilli3

yellowtang said:


> Sounds great! I was trying to figure out the private message thing but I have no idea how to do it, so if you can figure it out that would be great!!!


You need to have made more than 5 posts.
When you have, if you click on the persons name you wish to PM, a bar will drop down, an you will be given a few options.
One, is to PM the person.
Press that and you will be able to send a message.


----------



## zee23

yellowtang said:


> Sounds great! I was trying to figure out the private message thing but I have no idea how to do it, so if you can figure it out that would be great!!!


Hey lauren 

Ive just tried to PM you but its saying im not allowed so i will just keep trying until i can!! you can PM me so if you have any luck let me know

speak to you soon
Naz


----------



## ghandi2485

Lauren - as Sgilli says make a couple more posts (rubbish ones to this thread for example!!) and you will be able to send/recieve PMs

If there is a get together this weekend that would be great for some of us newbies to Dubai to get to meet and make friends with other newbies as well as you regulars/old timers!! 

If no one organises one I'm happy to or PM me/Naz if youre also trying to meet more people....

We are in our mid 20's, from Manchester, UK

Thanks!


----------



## yellowtang

ghandi2485 said:


> Lauren - as Sgilli says make a couple more posts (rubbish ones to this thread for example!!) and you will be able to send/recieve PMs
> 
> If there is a get together this weekend that would be great for some of us newbies to Dubai to get to meet and make friends with other newbies as well as you regulars/old timers!!
> 
> If no one organises one I'm happy to or PM me/Naz if youre also trying to meet more people....
> 
> We are in our mid 20's, from Manchester, UK
> 
> Thanks!


Hey that sounds great to me! I'm 26 and my husband is 27. I'm 4 months pregnant so I can't drink but I don't mind going to bars etc. if thats what you guys would like to do.


----------



## yellowtang

Sorry to reply to my own post but I guess I need 5 posts so here is number 5! I'll try to PM you both and see if we can work something out. Would Friday night be good?


----------



## ghandi2485

try one more...(hopefully)!


----------



## yellowtang

ok I hope this one works!


----------



## mhiphopgrl

*Looking for Friends*

Hey everyone,

I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park


----------



## palestine

welcome in Dubai


----------



## FunLovingCriminal

Hi,

I also recently moved here and have yet to establish myself. Let's meet up for a beer during the week.


----------



## jatwani

mhiphopgrl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park


Hi, 

Welcome to dubai, I moved to Dubai from Chicago big change in the weather but i guess its worth till it doesnt get to hot here i.e. the summer, so whats up with you?


----------



## jander13

Welcome to Dubai, I moved here a few months ago from Florida and it has been alright so far. Afraid i won't be able to help you with the girlfriend part though!


----------



## yves_

hi,

I just arrived in Dubai early march 09 for 3 years. I have everything mow setup and definitely ready to meet and enjoy the life here. I am 30 and living in Dubai downtown. 

Do you have any nice spot where we can maybe meet?

Cheers,
Yves




fel said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am looking to make friends in dubai and expand my network. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


----------



## yves_

Hi,
Looks similar to me, I just arrived in Dubai early March 09. I have now everything setup and ready to enjoy my new life here. I am 30 living in Dubai downtown.

Have you any tips or maybe we can try on putting something together.

Cheers,
yves




Emma S said:


> Hi Sarah and Harry,
> 
> I'm not sure if you already live in Dubai Harry, sorry it wasn't clear. But i am also relocating the beginning of January Sarah. Looking to make friends.. brittish expats who are going through the similar thing. Been to Dubai many times it will already feel a bit like home but theres nothing like trying to rebuild your social circle, and feel a bit more welcome in a new city.
> 
> 
> 
> Emma


----------



## adiwsusanto

Hi there. I've been living here for 3 years now. 2 years as a single & 1 year with my family. So, I think I have some knowledge on tips, where to go, what to do. Shoot ask & I might be able to share some info.



yves_ said:


> Hi,
> Looks similar to me, I just arrived in Dubai early March 09. I have now everything setup and ready to enjoy my new life here. I am 30 living in Dubai downtown.
> 
> Have you any tips or maybe we can try on putting something together.
> 
> Cheers,
> yves


----------



## russian

Hi! I have been in UAE for a long time. I have some friends most of them russian. I like to meet people from different contry. I'm never use to write in English. For me it is very difficult. And I would like to find some friends who can and want to communicate with me.


----------



## dubaieuro

*Hi there*

Been here few months and always looking to make friends - feel free to contact me


----------



## yves_

*Let's meet around in Dubai*

Hi,

I saw your messages, I am also part of these newcomers in Dubai. I arrived early in March this year and definitely looking to develop my social life in Dubai. I am 31 since few days, male, leaving in Dubai OldTown.

Here my email adress: y_rebert(AT)yahoo com

Do not hesitate to write on above adress if you want to join one evening around.


Yves


----------



## Katrina

sounds like a big get together comming up!!! let me know when this big day will be -))


----------



## Shelbert

Hi Guys

I would really like to meet some new friends too! Maybe we should arrange a get together?


----------



## Tica girl

I'm in for the get together as well... looking forward to make new friends!


----------



## yves_

*looking to make friends*

Hi,
let s setup a date and we can go for it...

What do you think? any place to meet in Dubai?

yves


----------



## Shelbert

ok, well it depends what you guys enjoy doing?

I'm quite happy going most places as long as there is a nice cold glass of wine in it :0)

What about next Thursday night?


----------



## Aussiephil

If you want to make it next Thursday (16th) how about "The Address" in Burj Dubai say 8pm. There's a great bar on the 64th floor with stunning views of the city. Feel free to PM me if you plan to come.

Phil


----------



## Katrina

Aussiephil said:


> If you want to make it next Thursday (16th) how about "The Address" in Burj Dubai say 8pm. There's a great bar on the 64th floor with stunning views of the city. Feel free to PM me if you plan to come.
> 
> Phil


hmm, that sounds interesting. never been there


----------



## Shelbert

I love it when a plan comes together :0) Count me in!
Phil I haven't earnt my right to PM yet but will do soon!


----------



## jamied

Hey,

I have been in Dubai for a couple of months now and am still keen to meet new people, if your still expanding your network then gimme a shout at [email protected]

cheers


----------



## jamied

hey, 

i have been here for a couple of months and am still keen to meet new people, although i am not female, i am male 22 and from the UK,

If you facy it then gimme a shout at [email protected]


----------



## smita

jatwani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to dubai, I moved to Dubai from Chicago big change in the weather but i guess its worth till it doesnt get to hot here i.e. the summer, so whats up with you?


i just moved from the Bay Area almost a month ago! So far the experience has definitely been different! What do you guys think?  I am in fear of the heat that is predicted for the summer. I hear it is just unbearable!


----------



## DXB-NY

Hi signing in. Moved from NY almost 4 year ago, and have been roaming the middle east ever since. lol. I am 26 BTW if that is helpful.


----------



## jatwani

smita said:


> i just moved from the Bay Area almost a month ago! So far the experience has definitely been different! What do you guys think?  I am in fear of the heat that is predicted for the summer. I hear it is just unbearable!


I have visited Dubai in the summer some years back, it is crazy hot if your car is parked in the open then don't be surprised if you have some burn blisters on your hand from the steering. 

What do you people think about a small United States expats meet up? post your messages and we can fix something.


----------



## Aussiephil

There's a few new expats (myself included) meeting at 'The Address' in Burj Dubai this Thursday 16th around 8pm if anyone wants to come along. Planning to meet at the sky bar on the 64th floor for a few social drinks. Feel free to PM me for further info.

Phil


----------



## smita

Great Idea! Let me know if you guys fix up something. I won't be able to meet on the 16th -- have a company team-building/offsite. But keep me posted! thanks!




jatwani said:


> I have visited Dubai in the summer some years back, it is crazy hot if your car is parked in the open then don't be surprised if you have some burn blisters on your hand from the steering.
> 
> What do you people think about a small United States expats meet up? post your messages and we can fix something.


----------



## STN

*Looking for new friends*

Hi,

I've been in Dubai since late last year and have just found myself out of work and looking for things to do and people to hang out with during the day. I'm 29yr old female Australian and living in The Springs.

If anyone wants to meet up for a coffee/lunch/movies etc, then please let me know!


----------



## macca_24

STN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been in Dubai since late last year and have just found myself out of work and looking for things to do and people to hang out with during the day. I'm 29yr old female Australian and living in The Springs.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet up for a coffee/lunch/movies etc, then please let me know!


There's a few of us Aussie's girls here don't give up you'll find plenty of friends stay tuned for more feedback


----------



## zeesh2

Hope you find a job soon STN! We are all going through tough times


----------



## Guest

Hey, 

I am off work too at the moment, go back next week at some stage. I am a 24 year old British Female been here since January, was made redundant a few weeks ago and been bored out my brains!
Send me a private message with contact details etc and maybe we can arrange to do something.


----------



## macca_24

Buppo said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am off work too at the moment, go back next week at some stage. I am a 24 year old British Female been here since January, was made redundant a few weeks ago and been bored out my brains!
> Send me a private message with contact details etc and maybe we can arrange to do something.


you'll have to write a visitors msg on her profile page because she only has 4 posts needs 5 posts b4 you can private message each other


----------



## Guest

Ah ok thanks Macca, will do that


----------



## mr.andy

mhiphopgrl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park


Wow, nice to see there is a fellow Angelian in Dubai. I moved to Dubai about 4 months ago myself from LA. For disclosure purposes I'm a guy. It would be great to befriend a fellow Southern Californian. I work in the Jumeirah area myself.


----------



## smita

i'm actually from the Bay Area, but went to school in SD. if there is a get together, let me know!


----------



## michcoco

smita said:


> i'm actually from the Bay Area, but went to school in SD. if there is a get together, let me know!


Hey guys , I would love to join you all for a get together. Am not from US but from Paris. It would be great to meet you all for a drink and share our experience in Dubai !!!.

Hope to see u soon .

Liz


----------



## amusgrave

i am also from southern cali! (right outside LA - rancho). I live very close to the marina near JBR. i would love to meet up 
anna


----------



## jander13

i think this thread is somewhat old not sure if the original poster follows it, i lived in florida for 10 years and San Diego for 5 months but I am not from the states.


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



mhiphopgrl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park


hope you are enjoying your stay in Dubai... did you manage to meet anyone interesting yet???


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



amusgrave said:


> i am also from southern cali! (right outside LA - rancho). I live very close to the marina near JBR. i would love to meet up
> anna


seems like everyone is up for a meet up lets organise something just tell me the date, time and place count me in


----------



## Sticks

*Looking for new friends *

Hello everyone,

I have been in Dubai for almost a year and love it here! 

I was lucky enough to meet a group of great people shortly after I arrived, but now find myself in a situation where most of them left within the last months when the aftershocks of the financial crisis hit :faint:

Am female, European and in my early 30s. Like bar hopping and dancing just as much as camping and the outdoors. Most of all, I love learning about different cultures and all the inspiration that comes from living in this amazing mix of so many different nationalities. In short - I am looking for fun and positive people regardless of where you come from.

I would be happy to hear from you if you are about my age - girls, it would be especially GREAT to hear from you , but if you're a guy who's clear on how this is not a dating ad, send me a message as well


----------



## Sticks

Sticks said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been in Dubai for almost a year and love it here!
> 
> I was lucky enough to meet a group of great people shortly after I arrived, but now find myself in a situation where most of them left within the last months when the aftershocks of the financial crisis hit :faint:
> 
> Am female, European and in my early 30s. Like bar hopping and dancing just as much as camping and the outdoors. Most of all, I love learning about different cultures and all the inspiration that comes from living in this amazing mix of so many different nationalities. In short - I am looking for fun and positive people regardless of where you come from.
> 
> I would be happy to hear from you if you are about my age - girls, it would be especially GREAT to hear from you , but if you're a guy who's clear on how this is not a dating ad, send me a message as well


Need 5 posts - 2 down and 3 to go


----------



## Sticks

Sticks said:


> Need 5 posts - 2 down and 3 to go


3... hope I am doing this right...


----------



## Sticks

Sticks said:


> 3... hope I am doing this right...


4 - please bear with me


----------



## Sticks

Sticks said:


> 4 - please bear with me


And the last one - woohoo - should now be able to receive PMs. Write me


----------



## eyad84

hello
I moved to Dubai recently and still didnt meet what I can call them nice or fun people :d
I would love to hear from you and maybe we can meet some day

if u wanna write to me : the_godfather1984s at yahoo dot com

take care


----------



## joker

*hi*



Sticks said:


> Need 5 posts - 2 down and 3 to go


v cn b frnds...wat say??


----------



## Sonja Altern

*looking for new friends in Dubai*

Hi Iv been in Dubai about 4 years and would love to meet new people to make friends and socialise with. Im mid thirties. South African/British. give me a shout if you want to meet up for coffee or drinks!


----------



## levlinm

hey I've been in Dubai for 26 years and i myself am looking to meet people from different cultures..id like to go out sometime but I've had to take up a job in Al Ain so im pretty swamped during the week, if you are interested maybe we could do something over a weekend .. 

p.s. im not looking for a relationship or any thing else..just want to meet different people.. im preety happy with my girl friend..oh and im 27.. =)


----------



## Sonja Altern

Hi there! your answer did make me giggle. I have a partner too and Im 36. Sure would love to meet for coffee or something. Bring your girlfriend along too!


----------



## levlinm

i would love too..but she lives all the way in London ... =( ...

look a thread maybe you could suggest something ..-->http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ant-move-live-my-girl-friend-uk-new-post.html


well i start work on tuesday (23rd June).. you let me know when you 2 are bored and wanna do something and maybe we could plan something =)


----------



## jatwani

Sonja Altern said:


> Hi there! your answer did make me giggle. I have a partner too and Im 36. Sure would love to meet for coffee or something. Bring your girlfriend along too!


Hey guys, I have been here for about 9 months now, dont have a partner but can I still join in . I am 23 and from Chicago.


----------



## levlinm

sure buddy... the more the merry !! =) (i guess!!)


----------



## pixiedust

Sonja Altern said:


> Hi Iv been in Dubai about 4 years and would love to meet new people to make friends and socialise with. Im mid thirties. South African/British. give me a shout if you want to meet up for coffee or drinks!


Hi Sonja, I've been in dubai for 2.5 years, and I enjoy meeting new friends and making the best out of being here!I'm in my late twenties. Let me know if you and others are up for a coffee/drinks. Cheers!


----------



## pixiedust

Sticks said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been in Dubai for almost a year and love it here!
> 
> I was lucky enough to meet a group of great people shortly after I arrived, but now find myself in a situation where most of them left within the last months when the aftershocks of the financial crisis hit :faint:
> 
> Am female, European and in my early 30s. Like bar hopping and dancing just as much as camping and the outdoors. Most of all, I love learning about different cultures and all the inspiration that comes from living in this amazing mix of so many different nationalities. In short - I am looking for fun and positive people regardless of where you come from.
> 
> I would be happy to hear from you if you are about my age - girls, it would be especially GREAT to hear from you , but if you're a guy who's clear on how this is not a dating ad, send me a message as well


Hi Sticks,

I just read your post, along with a few others which talk about making friends in Dubai..I've been in dubes for 2.5 years and during that time have met many great people and made good friends. Some of, which as you have said, have left or moved on to other cities / countries. 

I'm a female in my late 20's..I haven't been the most outdoorsy of types, however, I love adventures and new experiences, so I'd be up to anything fun!

Give me a shout if you'd like to meet up.

Cheers!


----------



## pixiedust

mhiphopgrl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park




Hi there,
Been in Dubai for 2.5 years, but always keen on meeting new people and making friends! I'm a female and I live near burj dubai. Give me a shout if you'd like to meet up for coffee/drinks!


----------



## Small son

Welcome to Dubai. Hope you have good experience here.


----------



## al22

mhiphopgrl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park


Hi - im not in dubai yet but am moving over in around 5 weeks! 

Im female, 22 from UK, going to work for & live with my brother who is already over there!

Im sure i wont want to hang around with him & his friends as he is nearly 40!

How are you finding it over there? 

Amy


----------



## eyad84

*Hi*



pixiedust said:


> Hi Sticks,
> 
> I just read your post, along with a few others which talk about making friends in Dubai..I've been in dubes for 2.5 years and during that time have met many great people and made good friends. Some of, which as you have said, have left or moved on to other cities / countries.
> 
> I'm a female in my late 20's..I haven't been the most outdoorsy of types, however, I love adventures and new experiences, so I'd be up to anything fun!
> 
> Give me a shout if you'd like to meet up.
> 
> Cheers!


hey, how r u 
I am new in dubai, have been here for two weeks only
would like to meet some nice people and make friends
I hope I get to know different nationalities, i like new experiences
I would like to meet you
i hope i will hear back from you,
u can write to my email address the_godfather1984s at yahoo dot com

take care


----------



## eyad84

*hello*



mhiphopgrl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just moved here from Los Angeles and need some friends, especially girl friends! If you want to meet up and hang out sometime, let me know. I live in Jumeirah near Safa park


Hello, I ve recently moved to dubai
although i have lived in Abu Dhabi for 2 years and visited dubai alot, but now it feels different , I am looking forward to make new friends

I am 25 years old male, engineer

i would like to meet u for a cup of coffe, or maybe a drink

take care and write to me 

email address the_godfather1984s at yahoo dot com


----------



## eyad84

*New in Dubai and looking for nice people*

Hello every one
I have recently moved to Dubai (two weeks ago), although I lived in the UAE for almost two years but I am new to Dubai and would like to meet up with some nice people from different nationalities
I like going out and having any kind of fun:d 

I am 25 yrs male

if u r interrested in going out some time for maybe a cup of coffee, movie or a beer at some nice club .... please let me know

hope to hear back from all of you

[email protected]

c ya


----------



## jatwani

Looks like everyone here is keen on a meetup, how about we fix something for the thursday irish village? Leave a msg with your contact the more the merrier guys and girls come join in


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



jatwani said:


> Looks like everyone here is keen on a meetup, how about we fix something for the thursday irish village? Leave a msg with your contact the more the merrier guys and girls come join in


yeh def up for a meet up let me know if its on for def..


----------



## joker

Hi frenz,

its nice 2 knw dat evryone is keen on making frnds....i will move to dubai in another 15 days..keen to meet u all........


----------



## Sticks

I am IN on some Irish debauchery as suggested  who is organizing and how do we find each other?

In addition, would any of the ladies be up for a girs-only dinner on Saturday? If you're interested, let me know your preferences - location/cuisine - and I will try to arrange a venue that suits everyone. Although boozing at Irish is a great idea, I think a more quiet night out would be a nice way to get to know each other.


----------



## jessil

hi...

im new to this forum..

would like to meet cool friends.. 26/m.... whos a crazy offroader... love Adventurous trip..

cheers..


----------



## jessil

5 post.. i need more..


----------



## jessil

hi.. 

me to looking for some cool friends.. whom i can hang arround with...


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



TracyR said:


> Hello ..I am moving to Dubai around June/July ...and was wondering if anyone is looking for a flatmate to share expenses?


hey tracy,
hows it going? if you are still looking for a flat or a room to share please get in touch i know someone who deals in that.. just pm me if you are still interested. oh and welcome to Dubai if you are already here


----------



## levlinm

Sticks said:


> I am IN on some Irish debauchery as suggested  who is organizing and how do we find each other?
> 
> In addition, would any of the ladies be up for a girs-only dinner on Saturday? If you're interested, let me know your preferences - location/cuisine - and I will try to arrange a venue that suits everyone. Although boozing at Irish is a great idea, I think a more quiet night out would be a nice way to get to know each other.


I'll wear a black t-shirt standing by the bar (hahaha)

Anyway people im in just tell me if its confirmed and who is coordinating this

=)


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



Sticks said:


> I am IN on some Irish debauchery as suggested  who is organizing and how do we find each other?
> 
> In addition, would any of the ladies be up for a girs-only dinner on Saturday? If you're interested, let me know your preferences - location/cuisine - and I will try to arrange a venue that suits everyone. Although boozing at Irish is a great idea, I think a more quiet night out would be a nice way to get to know each other.


yeh who is organising this meet up in irish village??? how about this coming thursday anyone up for it?


----------



## levlinm

londonguyzee said:


> yeh who is organising this meet up in irish village??? how about this coming thursday anyone up for it?


Im in...=)


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



levlinm said:


> Im in...=)


ok levilnm that makes the two of us.. we need more people for thursday hmmmm what time?? coffee? lunch? dinner? pm me if you are up for thursday meet up.


----------



## levlinm

Well... im working in Al-Ain so it will have to be after 8pm.. so whatever everyone wants to do. but i can make it after 8pm =)


----------



## hol2412

TracyR said:


> Hello ..I am moving to Dubai around June/July ...and was wondering if anyone is looking for a flatmate to share expenses?


Hey! Youre moving around the same time as me! Im being put up in a company apartment for a month or so, but am def looking for something eventually! Let me know if you want to chat! holly x


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



hol2412 said:


> Hey! Youre moving around the same time as me! Im being put up in a company apartment for a month or so, but am def looking for something eventually! Let me know if you want to chat! holly x


hey Holly,
seems like UK is shifting to Dubai slowly  welcome to Dubai if you are here already. Moved here from UK London myself


----------



## hol2412

londonguyzee said:


> hey Holly,
> seems like UK is shifting to Dubai slowly  welcome to Dubai if you are here already. Moved here from UK London myself


Hey!!

Yes i know! Seems like everyone I talk to has some sort of relative or friend in Dubai! Im not there yet, am moving on the 17th July. Im moving from Chester but originally i'm from Kent


----------



## levlinm

For all those wanting to go out on Thursday nite i've started a new thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/24468-thursday-nite-out-irish-village.html


----------



## kiran4568

Did u all go to the Burj Address, that palce sounds cool? if your all meeting up again id like 2 come along too, i been in abu dhabi 6 months now but not really gotten out n about as much as id like, a nice bunch like yourselves and a cool sounding pace on the 64 floor is a great reason ! anyone fancy going? give me a shout/PM etc

Kiran


----------



## Xpat

Elphaba said:


> A bit underground? No - totally. I am sorry to inform you that homosexuality is illegal in Dubai, so be VERY CAREFUL. Do not make it public knowledge, do not tell your employer, *act straight in public at all times*. Also best not to talk about it on public message boards either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Well what do u have to tell abt men holding hands?


----------



## Aussiephil

kiran4568 said:


> Did u all go to the Burj Address, that palce sounds cool? if your all meeting up again id like 2 come along too, i been in abu dhabi 6 months now but not really gotten out n about as much as id like, a nice bunch like yourselves and a cool sounding pace on the 64 floor is a great reason ! anyone fancy going? give me a shout/PM etc
> 
> Kiran


Unfortunatly didn't make it to 'The Address' due to a lack of numbers, but am still keen to go and check it out one evening. If you want to organise something let me know and I will do my best to make it along.

Cheers


----------



## stewart

kiran4568 said:


> Did u all go to the Burj Address, that palce sounds cool? if your all meeting up again id like 2 come along too, i been in abu dhabi 6 months now but not really gotten out n about as much as id like, a nice bunch like yourselves and a cool sounding pace on the 64 floor is a great reason ! anyone fancy going? give me a shout/PM etc
> 
> Kiran


Let me know when and I will see what I up to.
always keen for a drink.
:spit:


----------



## mobad

hermit said:


> Hi i am 31 and single ! I have been here ( Dubai) for almost ten months now and yet to make friends ... whom i can hang out with . The few i do are the folks who work with me ( TV Channel). It's time i have friends outside the media zone. Anyone with a cool head, and an aptitude for wit is welcome !!


can any one advise or help me in setting a bussines up in dubai?
i am in the process of buying llc license


----------



## Hamish

yeah, I can. PM me if you want me to email you a handbook.


----------



## sydxbchk06

Hi guys,

Just had a month off, back from Sydney...back to Dubai. Am itching to get out and meet some new peeps (a cold beer wouldnt go astray either). 

Any talk to a catch up?


----------



## Yoga girl

TracyR said:


> Hello ..I am moving to Dubai around June/July ...and was wondering if anyone is looking for a flatmate to share expenses?


HI TRACEY

We can talk about it. I am looking to move out of my current shared flat and looking for a girl to move in with. When are you moving? What/s your budget and what area of Dubai are you looking at?

Anna


----------



## Transporter

Hello all, 
Im 26, single, just looking to make decent friends. Been in and out fo Dubai a while now, but been near impossible finding people to hang out with etc. Got to get out, but going to bars alone, hmmmm not so sure. 
If something is organised, let me know.
Raj


----------



## stewart

Transporter said:


> Hello all,
> Im 26, single, just looking to make decent friends. Been in and out fo Dubai a while now, but been near impossible finding people to hang out with etc. Got to get out, but going to bars alone, hmmmm not so sure.
> If something is organised, let me know.
> Raj


All ways ready to meet up for drink.
Must have a drinking problem.


----------



## Transporter

kiran4568 said:


> Did u all go to the Burj Address, that palce sounds cool? if your all meeting up again id like 2 come along too, i been in abu dhabi 6 months now but not really gotten out n about as much as id like, a nice bunch like yourselves and a cool sounding pace on the 64 floor is a great reason ! anyone fancy going? give me a shout/PM etc
> 
> Kiran


Hello there, well up for a good drink up, if anything is organised, please do get in touch. 

Raj


----------



## Transporter

stewart said:


> All ways ready to meet up for drink.
> Must have a drinking problem.


Hello mate, drinking problem is a good problem.
If anything does get organised or maybe fancy getting it organised defo give me a shout. 
Raj


----------



## Scotman1888

Hi there all! 

i have recently came out to dubai to work for a while and was looking to see if anyone would be up for going out or something after work hours or at weekends, it does get incredibly boring and rather lonly being by yourself sadly


----------



## Scotman1888

Alryt all 

hope everyones surviving just fine

im out here for a while to work and cant find any company to spend evenings and weekends with i was wondering if anything was being done for the expats or anything atal ? 


Danny


----------



## Woman

Is ther anything exciting happening over the weekend in Dubai...am bored stiff...most friends are flying out...so those who plan to stay back like me.... wanna go out somewhere? some1 to take the lead


----------



## Scotman1888

hi there, im extremely new here and dont know anywhere in dubai but id be up for doing something although im working sunday so ... anything in mind ?


----------



## DLNW

Scotman1888 said:


> hi there, im extremely new here and dont know anywhere in dubai but id be up for doing something although im working sunday so ... anything in mind ?


Hello new one! we are going to the warehouse for brunch today at 1pm come and join us


----------



## Scotman1888

haha was meant to be meeting andy at 2 ? at the astoria ?


----------



## DLNW

Scotman1888 said:


> haha was meant to be meeting andy at 2 ? at the astoria ?



okey dokey we meet another time! From the looks of Andys posts you sure to have a good time - he comes across as an alcoholic of note!! Dont go slipping in other peoples vomit at WAXY's now.................


----------



## Scotman1888

haha ill try not to thanks


----------



## Woman

Hey guys how about meeting tonite ? some1 suggest please.....any place is good enuff


----------



## Elphaba

Scotman1888 said:


> Alryt all
> 
> hope everyones surviving just fine
> 
> im out here for a while to work and cant find any company to spend evenings and weekends with i was wondering if anything was being done for the expats or anything atal ?
> 
> 
> Danny



Eh? 'anything being done for the expats' ? This town is full of expats and that is who all the bars etc are for, not the locals. There are loads of friendly places, or sign up for some sort of activity. Get yourself the latest copy of Time Out and you will see that there are absolutley loads of things to do, even in the summer.

Find a sporting event to watch, people are friendly if you have something in common, in bars too. There are numerous clubs, social groups etc. You just have to get out there and make the effort. Our very own AndyC even invited folks to join him for brunch at Waxy's today.



-


----------



## mobad

Transporter said:


> Hello all,
> Im 26, single, just looking to make decent friends. Been in and out fo Dubai a while now, but been near impossible finding people to hang out with etc. Got to get out, but going to bars alone, hmmmm not so sure.
> If something is organised, let me know.
> Raj


are you working at the moment?


----------



## Woman

Is every1 gng for the brunch? no1 intersted in gng out in the evening???


----------



## Transporter

mobad said:


> are you working at the moment?


Yeah im working, in transport. I get plenty time off but well need to get a few lads together for sure, or just a circle of friends up for anything.
Why do u ask?


----------



## Woman

Transporter..is ur name Raj?


----------



## Transporter

Woman said:


> Transporter..is ur name Raj?


Hi, yes my name is Raj. You read that on one of my previous msgs yes?


----------



## Scotman1888

hi there all went for "brunch" with andy, went to rock bottom and then moved to maxy's where i wasnt allowed in due to my young face and no id sadly but im liking that there is alot of people out here for a night out. message me the next one guys x


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> hi there all went for "brunch" with andy, went to rock bottom and then moved to maxy's where i wasnt allowed in due to my young face and no id sadly but im liking that there is alot of people out here for a night out. message me the next one guys x


So how was brunch with Andy?

I'm at work today... the joys


----------



## Scotman1888

judicious said:


> So how was brunch with Andy?
> 
> I'm at work today... the joys


haha yeah was a good laugh cept when we moved on to maxys they said that i looked too young so i got knocked back so that was ashame but andy and a new guy are there representing i guess. sadly i have missed out  hows work ? rather worklike a sposse ?


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> haha yeah was a good laugh cept when we moved on to maxys they said that i looked too young so i got knocked back so that was ashame but andy and a new guy are there representing i guess. sadly i have missed out  hows work ? rather worklike a sposse ?


Damn them... some of these bouncers take their jobs too seriously 

Work is rather "worklike" as you said... to be honest I can't be bothered but under an hour left so can't complain too much...

That's the thing with my line of work, you are pretty much expected to be available 24/7!!!!

So how long you been in Dubai mate? and where about in Scotland you from?


----------



## Scotman1888

judicious said:


> Damn them... some of these bouncers take their jobs too seriously
> 
> Work is rather "worklike" as you said... to be honest I can't be bothered but under an hour left so can't complain too much...
> 
> That's the thing with my line of work, you are pretty much expected to be available 24/7!!!!
> 
> So how long you been in Dubai mate? and where about in Scotland you from?


been here about a week now so its all good, from glasgow area my man where are you from? 

i agree, i might be a bit under age but i do look a bit older out here so its rather ****e man, what are you working as ?


----------



## Geordie Armani

how old are you?


----------



## Transporter

Scotman1888 said:


> been here about a week now so its all good, from glasgow area my man where are you from?
> 
> i agree, i might be a bit under age but i do look a bit older out here so its rather ****e man, what are you working as ?


alright lads, you not watching the Murray - Roddick semi final Wimbledon?


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> been here about a week now so its all good, from glasgow area my man where are you from?
> 
> i agree, i might be a bit under age but i do look a bit older out here so its rather ****e man, what are you working as ?


I work in hospitality mate... hotel management! yourself?

I'm from the east coast mate.... Dundee area!


----------



## judicious

Transporter said:


> alright lads, you not watching the Murray - Roddick semi final Wimbledon?


I'm at work mate! and don't have my ART card with me...

Who's winning?


----------



## Scotman1888

Geordie Armani said:


> how old are you?


old enough


----------



## Geordie Armani

Scotman1888 said:


> old enough


obviously not to drink though ....


----------



## Transporter

judicious said:


> I'm at work mate! and don't have my ART card with me...
> 
> Who's winning?


First set going on 3-3. Pretty even right now, gonna be a good close game by the looks of things.


----------



## Scotman1888

Geordie Armani said:


> obviously not to drink though ....


old enough in some areas though


----------



## judicious

Transporter said:


> First set going on 3-3. Pretty even right now, gonna be a good close game by the looks of things.


Yeah I thought it would be a close game but if Andy plays as well as he can he should win!

Would be a marvellous achievment should he win Wimbledon.... the first Brit since 1936!!!


----------



## Transporter

judicious said:


> Yeah I thought it would be a close game but if Andy plays as well as he can he should win!
> 
> Would be a marvellous achievment should he win Wimbledon.... the first Brit since 1936!!!


If he can win it, would be something, but have you seen federer playing, he took apart Tommy Haas earlier, who is also in good form.

Its still going evens here. Lets see.


----------



## Transporter

judicious said:


> Yeah I thought it would be a close game but if Andy plays as well as he can he should win!
> 
> Would be a marvellous achievment should he win Wimbledon.... the first Brit since 1936!!!


Roddick takes first set 6-4!!!!!


----------



## judicious

Transporter said:


> Roddick takes first set 6-4!!!!!


That's not so good!!


----------



## Transporter

judicious said:


> That's not so good!!


Ah Murray takes 2nd set!!! 6-4


----------



## stewart

Scotman1888 said:


> hi there all went for "brunch" with andy, went to rock bottom and then moved to maxy's where i wasnt allowed in due to my young face and no id sadly but im liking that there is alot of people out here for a night out. message me the next one guys x


Wish I would get asked for ID every now and again


----------



## Transporter

stewart said:


> Wish I would get asked for ID every now and again


lol. could tip the bouncer and have him ID ya?


----------



## Emirateslad

*Just Arrived*

Hello All

As per my earlier posts, I have finally arrived. ! AGAIN !
I lived in Abu Dhabi several years ago, but I now have to start out again, making new friends. For anyone who's interested, I'm staying at the SAS Radisson BLU on the marina. It's a serviced apartment for the first 6 months, then I have to source my own pad, or whatever. If anyone is interested inmeeting up over the week end, then by all means drop me a line, or call me.

PS

I'm an avid Gooner, hope that won't put people off........................lol:clap2:


----------



## isabellaRose

hey

my name is isabella...26 years old from uk and i am looking to make new friends in dubai...

i'm new to dubai too well i will be moving from london to dubai on 16th july...so what are the people like there?

wud be really nice to get to know everyone as i will be new in town too...

isabella x


----------



## Scotman1888

hi there guys, an avid gooner can be a large put off but im sure you have other qualities that overshaddow this ? 

hi isabella, yeah theres alot of people out here and ive only been here around a week and already loving it, think you'll love it out here


----------



## stewart

isabellaRose said:


> hey
> 
> my name is isabella...26 years old from uk and i am looking to make new friends in dubai...
> 
> i'm new to dubai too well i will be moving from london to dubai on 16th july...so what are the people like there?
> 
> wud be really nice to get to know everyone as i will be new in town too...
> 
> isabella x


No probs making friends in Dubai.
Plenty of bars, plenty of things to do and plenty of good people expat and locals.
You will love it.
Dubai is what you want to make of it.


----------



## jasmine.joya

Woman said:


> Transporter..is ur name Raj?


Hi Woman & Raj,

I would like to join in too if u guys are doing something next Sat. I am going to Indonesia for a work trip tomm nite. I am back on Fri nite.

I work in DIC and live nearabouts.

Lets plan sth for next Sat nite (11th Jul)? Disco anyone?

Jasmine


----------



## Emirateslad

Hi There Scotman 1888.

Well if being a gooner can be a burden, then, there's not a lot of hope for a Tic fan..................................lol I'm down at the Marina, but work in Deira, at the moment. Where's the most likliest bars etc, to meet new people.

TicketyBoo


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> Hi There Scotman 1888.
> 
> Well if being a gooner can be a burden, then, there's not a lot of hope for a Tic fan..................................lol I'm down at the Marina, but work in Deira, at the moment. Where's the most likliest bars etc, to meet new people.
> 
> TicketyBoo


There are more Celtic fans in Dubai than you would imagine... so watch out


----------



## jatwani

Hey Jasmine, how are you ? having a good time in Dubai? I can organize a meetup given ppl send me their prefered time and day. I am Sundeep, lived in the US but of Indian origin, just incase you were wondering.


----------



## Scotman1888

haha mon the mighty tic ! 

ehm im at jebel ali gardens ? bit away from you man, ehm jebel ali clubs meant to be okay but i went to rock bottom and thats down at the regant hotel, in bur dubai. thats where i met andy and that was okay, ehm waxy's is meant o be good but i got kb's from that so i dont know yet.

If anyones wantn to do anything this friday then id be up for it


----------



## Xpat

Emirateslad said:


> Hello All
> 
> As per my earlier posts, I have finally arrived. ! AGAIN !
> I lived in Abu Dhabi several years ago, but I now have to start out again, making new friends. For anyone who's interested, I'm staying at the SAS Radisson BLU on the marina. It's a serviced apartment for the first 6 months, then I have to source my own pad, or whatever. If anyone is interested inmeeting up over the week end, then by all means drop me a line, or call me.
> 
> PS
> 
> I'm an avid Gooner, hope that won't put people off........................lol:clap2:


I am Gooner toooooo! But Wenger is stingy again this time Bezema goes to madrid that black hole and Ribery is in doubt. Lemme know if u guys gonna meet up though I am leaving on 7th on vacation.


----------



## Xpat

judicious said:


> There are more Celtic fans in Dubai than you would imagine... so watch out


Celtic ??? what is that some voodoo stuff?


----------



## Woman

hey jasmine n jat..i will join u guys... decide the place n time.


----------



## Woman

smita said:


> i just moved from the Bay Area almost a month ago! So far the experience has definitely been different! What do you guys think?  I am in fear of the heat that is predicted for the summer. I hear it is just unbearable!



Hi Smita welcome to dubai


----------



## Woman

Hey Jat..count me in... so dont jus close it on US expats pls  jus plain expats sounds better?


----------



## Woman

Scotman1888 said:


> haha mon the mighty tic !
> 
> ehm im at jebel ali gardens ? bit away from you man, ehm jebel ali clubs meant to be okay but i went to rock bottom and thats down at the regant hotel, in bur dubai. thats where i met andy and that was okay, ehm waxy's is meant o be good but i got kb's from that so i dont know yet.
> 
> If anyones wantn to do anything this friday then id be up for it


hey scotman wanna join us? ...


----------



## Scotman1888

Woman said:


> hey scotman wanna join us? ...



och aye  why not where shall we going then troops ? 
bit of food and drink ?


----------



## Glasceb

Xpat said:


> Celtic ??? what is that some voodoo stuff?


hahaha, more like a terrible disease!!!! 

symptoms are ginger hair, a mono brow and freckles


----------



## judicious

Xpat said:


> Celtic ??? what is that some voodoo stuff?


Ahh says the gunner....

When you've won the Champions League we can talk about Celtic...


----------



## Anshuman Joshi

stewart said:


> No probs making friends in Dubai.
> Plenty of bars, plenty of things to do and plenty of good people expat and locals.
> You will love it.
> Dubai is what you want to make of it.


Hi Isabella,
Dubai's a melting pot - and this has nothing to do with the cultural mix. Here people have money or they are funny. I prefer to be around people like myself who have a bit of money but are largely recognised as people who are funny. Dubai like any other place in the world has its share of good, bad and the ugly. I don't think it will be a problem for you to fit in. Cheers.


----------



## Anshuman Joshi

Woman said:


> Is ther anything exciting happening over the weekend in Dubai...am bored stiff...most friends are flying out...so those who plan to stay back like me.... wanna go out somewhere? some1 to take the lead



For me the most exciting thing happening this week is my new Harley. Which means I can ride out to Hatta this weekend - Friday morning. Now if you were a rider you would know that is fun. Until that happens I am spending evening watching movies at my new place at Discovery. So if you think of something exciting in this searing heat, please count me in. Just drop me a line on [email protected]


----------



## Scotman1888

Glasceb said:


> hahaha, more like a terrible disease!!!!
> 
> symptoms are ginger hair, a mono brow and freckles




ohhhh that one hurt me deep, a true joker here ....

aye but anyways, anyone wantn to do something this weekend friday ? heard on the radio the prodigy or someone are playing then ? 

drop us a wee line or so 

[email protected]

Danny


----------



## kiran4568

Evenin all and hello 

This sounds fun, let me know too, I will be in dubai too so wud be nice to drop in, 

hope you all kool,

K


----------



## Scotman1888

So anyone thinking of anywhere for a wee friday drinking and eating session ?


----------



## Transporter

jasmine.joya said:


> Hi Woman & Raj,
> 
> I would like to join in too if u guys are doing something next Sat. I am going to Indonesia for a work trip tomm nite. I am back on Fri nite.
> 
> I work in DIC and live nearabouts.
> 
> Lets plan sth for next Sat nite (11th Jul)? Disco anyone?
> 
> Jasmine


hey, hope your well. Let me know if anything is arranged, due to work can never be sure, but if anything is happening, let me know ASAP 
Hopeully hear from you soon. 

Raj


----------



## Emirateslad

Hi

Let me know when your back. I'm just back from Qatar, been up there for a few days on business, so missed out on threads. Do you live anywhere near the Marina?


----------



## isabellaRose

*hey hun*



STN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been in Dubai since late last year and have just found myself out of work and looking for things to do and people to hang out with during the day. I'm 29yr old female Australian and living in The Springs.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet up for a coffee/lunch/movies etc, then please let me know!


hey hun.....my name is isabella 26 year old british female moving to dubai in a few weeks....

would be lovely to meet up when i get there....i iwl be living in jbr should be getting there around the 20th july...

love isabella...x


----------



## isabellaRose

*hey sweets*



Buppo said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am off work too at the moment, go back next week at some stage. I am a 24 year old British Female been here since January, was made redundant a few weeks ago and been bored out my brains!
> Send me a private message with contact details etc and maybe we can arrange to do something.


hey hun.....my name is isabella 26 year old british female too moving to dubai in a few weeks.... 

so where abouts in uk u from? i'm from richmond!

would be lovely to meet up when i get there....will be living in jbr should be getting there around the 20th july...

love isabella...x


----------



## jessil

*HI*

any plans for d weekend??


----------



## Emirateslad

jessil said:


> any plans for d weekend??


HI Jesssil

My plans are getting away from work early today, and relax over the week end, with a few beers.


----------



## Woman

Hey guys decide something asap so that those who intend to join can make arrangements... msg me the day and time please... Raj hope u have read my mail so please either call or msg me  
Hey Jessy sry wont be able to join u on the offroad trip... but maybe u cud join us on the outing.


----------



## jessil

Woman said:


> Hey guys decide something asap so that those who intend to join can make arrangements... msg me the day and time please... Raj hope u have read my mail so please either call or msg me
> Hey Jessy sry wont be able to join u on the offroad trip... but maybe u cud join us on the outing.



hi...

outing???? when and where???? if you are planning some thing please do let me know... i'll pm you my contact details..


----------



## DLNW

Scotman1888 said:


> So anyone thinking of anywhere for a wee friday drinking and eating session ?



Not sure about that - you get kicked out for your youthful looks and scottish vigour??!!


----------



## Emirateslad

Anyone fancy the Meridian tonight or tomorrow? msn me 971 50 6247370


----------



## Scotman1888

DLNW said:


> Not sure about that - you get kicked out for your youthful looks and scottish vigour??!!


haha its always worth a go. Both seem to come hand in hand although you seemed to miss out the word handsome before youthful. But aye i would be up for it if the jokes about being scottish would stop


----------



## Emirateslad

Scotman1888 said:


> haha its always worth a go. Both seem to come hand in hand although you seemed to miss out the word handsome before youthful. But aye i would be up for it if the jokes about being scottish would stop


Your'e not the only jock, I may be a die hard gooner, but I was brought up in Hamilton almost 30 years ago, so I'm classified as a adopted jock, with accents. where are you all meeting up?


----------



## Emirateslad

just for you lot who maybe Interested the ozzies are now 83- 1


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> Your'e not the only jock, I may be a die hard gooner, but I was brought up in Hamilton almost 30 years ago, so I'm classified as a adopted jock, with accents. where are you all meeting up?


aww hamilton. you frequented the palace and such? 
you know the parkville hotel ? theyre now doing a cake made with buckfast haha classy 

ehm i have no idea nobodays made up theyr mind yet. i quite liked rock bottom but if anyone has any suggestions then im up for it


----------



## Emirateslad

Scotman1888 said:


> aww hamilton. you frequented the palace and such?
> you know the parkville hotel ? theyre now doing a cake made with buckfast haha classy
> 
> ehm i have no idea nobodays made up theyr mind yet. i quite liked rock bottom but if anyone has any suggestions then im up for it


excuse my ignorance partner, where in the hell is rock bottom?


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> excuse my ignorance partner, where in the hell is rock bottom?


its in bur dubai, regant palace hotel ? 
i only found out last week


----------



## Emirateslad

if your up fur a swally the nicht then, ahm up fur it.


----------



## DLNW

Scotman1888 said:


> haha its always worth a go. Both seem to come hand in hand although you seemed to miss out the word handsome before youthful. But aye i would be up for it if the jokes about being scottish would stop


okey dokey no more scottish jokes but you do know they will be replaced with all the baby sitting jokes...............:clap2:


----------



## Emirateslad

presuming your'e the baby then, last time I got lip from a yarpie, I pulled out his regulator, f***** nearly drowned.


----------



## Emirateslad

so yarpie, are you up for a beer, or are you gonna sit at home again?


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> so yarpie, are you up for a beer, or are you gonna sit at home again?


haha i think you hurt his feelings 

ehm canny do the night got dinner plans but is tomorow suited to anyone ? maybe around 1 ish rock bottom for drinks and maybe lunch ?


----------



## judicious

I'm heading to trader vic's in Madinat Jumeriah tonight if anyone wants to come along....?


----------



## Emirateslad

Scotman1888 said:


> haha i think you hurt his feelings
> 
> ehm canny do the night got dinner plans but is tomorow suited to anyone ? maybe around 1 ish rock bottom for drinks and maybe lunch ?


If yae cannae talk the talk............... Know what I mean. I'm for a 1sh meet, and a bite of lunch, oh and of course a few G&T's. You comin yarpie? come on only a bit of fun, lived in your country long enough, to know you have SOH.
TicketyBoo chaps. and if any people of the other persuasion, would care to join the fun.


----------



## Scotman1888

judicious said:


> I'm heading to trader vic's in Madinat Jumeriah tonight if anyone wants to come along....?


Sorry cant have got dinner plans, but are you up for rock bottom tomorow persay ?


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> Sorry cant have got dinner plans, but are you up for rock bottom tomorow persay ?


Not too sure mate... Will probably still be sleeping as I'm planning on getting blootered tonight


----------



## Scotman1888

judicious said:


> Not too sure mate... Will probably still be sleeping as I'm planning on getting blootered tonight


haha that is fair enough, sure you could drop by for a few, thought you might be hardcore

also on another note has anyone else been listening to the radio and picked up on the prodigy or something playing tomorow night ? i keep not listening to it anyone care to correct me. 

Aye so anyone wantin to come along tomorow just say so or turn up  would be nice for a good turn out


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> haha that is fair enough, sure you could drop by for a few, thought you might be hardcore
> 
> also on another note has anyone else been listening to the radio and picked up on the prodigy or something playing tomorow night ? i keep not listening to it anyone care to correct me.
> 
> Aye so anyone wantin to come along tomorow just say so or turn up  would be nice for a good turn out


Not too sure about the prodigy but I was at Keane last night and that was amazing mate!!!!

If I get up in good time I will defo pop down....


----------



## Scotman1888

judicious said:


> Not too sure about the prodigy but I was at Keane last night and that was amazing mate!!!!
> 
> If I get up in good time I will defo pop down....



haha not personally a fan of keane but ill take your word for it.
yeah thats sound just turn up im usually recognisable instantly


----------



## Emirateslad

Scotman1888 said:


> haha not personally a fan of keane but ill take your word for it.
> yeah thats sound just turn up im usually recognisable instantly


Me too big man, I think I'm the only shaven head gooner in UAE. I can tell you wasn't the only one in Abu Dhabi. I keep getting these strange looks from folk here. mind you I got strange looks in Abu Dhabi as well..................lol


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> haha not personally a fan of keane but ill take your word for it.
> yeah thats sound just turn up im usually recognisable instantly


Sound.... 

I'll PM ya my number just in case .... always best to exchange numbers!


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> Me too big man, I think I'm the only shaven head gooner in UAE. I can tell you wasn't the only one in Abu Dhabi. I keep getting these strange looks from folk here. mind you I got strange looks in Abu Dhabi as well..................lol


I'll add myself to the list actually.... I'm usually always shaven-headed too or close to it!!!


----------



## Emirateslad

ok, I will do the same.


----------



## Emirateslad

judicious said:


> I'll add myself to the list actually.... I'm usually always shaven-headed too or close to it!!!


! Or Close to it ! it's either the full BIC # 3 or nothin.


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> ! Or Close to it ! it's either the full BIC # 3 or nothin.




It's when I sometimes get lazy and let it grow out for a week or two!!!


----------



## Scotman1888

haha wouldnt say im the opposite but, im one of those who will have styled his hair for an outing


----------



## Emirateslad

judicious said:


> It's when I sometimes get lazy and let it grow out for a week or two!!!


HAHA

every second day for me, although this morning was a ball ache, blade was bleedin, know what i mean.....................it were F****** blunt.


----------



## Scotman1888

haha started a thread for tomorow, so hopefully a few more will add to the get together


----------



## Emirateslad

Scotman1888 said:


> haha wouldnt say im the opposite but, im one of those who will have styled his hair for an outing


yer no a slate are ye......................lol


----------



## Scotman1888

haha started a thread for tomorow, so hopefully a few more will add to the get together


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> HAHA
> 
> every second day for me, although this morning was a ball ache, blade was bleedin, know what i mean.....................it were F****** blunt.


Nightmare mate.... 

You should get yourself a straight blade 

I ain't responsible for loss of blood though


----------



## rjs80

Hi I'll be in a similar position. Coming out on the 19th August for a 2 year contract and don't know anyone. I'm 29/female...if you're still looking to meet new people, let me know!


----------



## businessman

I would like to make new friends too....I am planning to visit Dubai for my business venture.

I am from USA.


----------



## Ziakhan

*Looking for friends in Dubai*

I want to meet nice and decent friends male or female.
i have been here for 3 years but oh my gosh it is literally impossible to come across nice people. Has anybody had the same expereince? 

i hate clubbing and bars, i do not drink and smoke, i love nature i like deep and analytical people, like Movies, Sea longdrive, so if there are people who are looking for the same, i am interested to be your friend. lets chat and get to know one another.

plz drop me line.


----------



## Emirateslad

rjs80 said:


> Hi I'll be in a similar position. Coming out on the 19th August for a 2 year contract and don't know anyone. I'm 29/female...if you're still looking to meet new people, let me know!


Hi RJS80. I'm sure you will find new friends as quickly, keep in touch, and we can loo out for you.


----------



## mivansson

Hi everyone. Im fresh of the boat came to dubai last week. Im living in JBR. 24 years old swedish guy.
I like taking a beer/museums/swimming/take a ride around dubai/clubbing/etc.

Let me know if you are up for something!


----------



## RajMK

*Hi*



fel said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am looking to make friends in dubai and expand my network. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


I would suggest you to join some social networking groups. I did the same thing to make friends


----------



## Rania

Hello , 
I am Egyptian , i am also looking for friends, do you have facebook guys?

Regards, 

Rania


----------



## Emirateslad

Hi
Try going to the Double Decker, it's located in Rotanna Marooj, just off Shiek Zayed Rd.


----------



## Emirateslad

businessman said:


> I would like to make new friends too....I am planning to visit Dubai for my business venture.
> 
> I am from USA.


Let us know when you plan to visit.


----------



## judicious

How was everyones weekend then?


----------



## judicious

Rania said:


> Hello ,
> I am Egyptian , i am also looking for friends, do you have facebook guys?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rania


Yes...


----------



## Emirateslad

judicious said:


> How was everyones weekend then?


Boozy, to say the least, myself and scotsman1888, started off at Rock Bottom, then on too The double decker. I bailed out about 9pm, but scotsman stayed to the death, I resume? coz havent heard from him today.


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> Boozy, to say the least, myself and scotsman1888, started off at Rock Bottom, then on too The double decker. I bailed out about 9pm, but scotsman stayed to the death, I resume? coz havent heard from him today.


near the death i must say stood hardcore and must of spent close to 300aed not too bad considering one drink i bought was 150aed 

cannot remember getn home atall and today i feel awful i went to go swimming and dear lord it mauls 
good night though


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> Boozy, to say the least, myself and scotsman1888, started off at Rock Bottom, then on too The double decker. I bailed out about 9pm, but scotsman stayed to the death, I resume? coz havent heard from him today.


I had quite a bit of booze on Thursday... ended up at the One & Only Royal Mirage.... great club there!!!

Last night had a quiet night....

Going out again tonight but whether I'm drinking or not.... not too sure yet!!!


----------



## linda90

Hi guys, 
Can I join your group , I'm looking for friends here for ages as it's very hard to get around.


----------



## Scotman1888

linda90 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can I join your group , I'm looking for friends here for ages as it's very hard to get around.


Wouldnt call it a group but sure why not ? a set of binge drinkers together ?


----------



## linda90

cool, would be for fun over the weekends


----------



## Emirateslad

linda90 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can I join your group , I'm looking for friends here for ages as it's very hard to get around.


scotsman hit it on the head, but theres more life out here than boozing, maybe we can get together again this week end, you up for scotsman? Say Thursday night.


----------



## Emirateslad

What about you judicious?


----------



## londonguyzee

*hi*



linda90 said:


> cool, would be for fun over the weekends


yeh lets do something this coming weekend....


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> scotsman hit it on the head, but theres more life out here than boozing, maybe we can get together again this week end, you up for scotsman? Say Thursday night.


**** it aye man why not should be a good laugh


----------



## Transporter

Scotman1888 said:


> **** it aye man why not should be a good laugh


Alright lads,
Hope all well, give us a shout if anything gets sorted? would a nice to get a good drink... let me know.


----------



## macca_24

wow Aussie Phil check this out all this weekend fun in my abscence or is that absith I've had more than my share of booze and "i don't remember most of the night" while I've been away


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> What about you judicious?


I'm up for it mate... set the place and time and i'll be there ....


----------



## thehumangallery

I'm game for a pint and the chance to meet new peeps out here. Give me a message if theirs a group get together or whatever and I'll pass out my mobile phone number! 

Ian (26yo Scot)


----------



## Scotman1888

Sorry guys not around tomorow night having to work a bit later than planned, but is everyone free on friday by chance ? 
would be a good we day out ? 

depends on what peoples thoughts are would love to hear them


----------



## Emirateslad

Scotman1888 said:


> Sorry guys not around tomorow night having to work a bit later than planned, but is everyone free on friday by chance ?
> would be a good we day out ?
> 
> depends on what peoples thoughts are would love to hear them


Hi Danny

I'm afraid I'm out also, entertaining client, but free on Friday, if Linda & Judicious are up for it. A day down the beach and lunch, then a few drinks, anyone up for it, pass on your cells to Danny and me. Anyone else out there wishes to join the scots bunch, your more than welcome, good way to meet everyone.

take care.


----------



## isabellaRose

*hey*



Emirateslad said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> I'm afraid I'm out also, entertaining client, but free on Friday, if Linda & Judicious are up for it. A day down the beach and lunch, then a few drinks, anyone up for it, pass on your cells to Danny and me. Anyone else out there wishes to join the scots bunch, your more than welcome, good way to meet everyone.
> 
> take care.



hey guys.... 

i'm moving out to dubai fingers crossed on the 23rd july 

hoping to meet u guys when i get out there def arrange a meet up...

isabella x


----------



## Emirateslad

isabellaRose said:


> hey guys....
> 
> i'm moving out to dubai fingers crossed on the 23rd july
> 
> hoping to meet u guys when i get out there def arrange a meet up...
> 
> isabella x


Keep in touch Isabella, and good luck with the move.


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> I'm afraid I'm out also, entertaining client, but free on Friday, if Linda & Judicious are up for it. A day down the beach and lunch, then a few drinks, anyone up for it, pass on your cells to Danny and me. Anyone else out there wishes to join the scots bunch, your more than welcome, good way to meet everyone.
> 
> take care.


Looks like I'm working Friday this week but will be more than happy to join after work ...

Unless something comes up... But just let me know where you guys are heading?


----------



## Emirateslad

ok. Will drop you a PM with cell # and you can call us.

Ticketyboo


----------



## judicious

Emirateslad said:


> ok. Will drop you a PM with cell # and you can call us.
> 
> Ticketyboo


I have both you and Scotman's numbers mate.... So will give you a call at some point tomorrow to find out where you are!


----------



## Scotman1888

Alryt there anyone got any ideas for today atall ?


----------



## judicious

Scotman1888 said:


> Alryt there anyone got any ideas for today atall ?


Working today mate....


****e, but could possibly go out tonight but just have to wait and see what happens....


----------



## Scotman1888

judicious said:


> Working today mate....
> 
> 
> ****e, but could possibly go out tonight but just have to wait and see what happens....


sweet man well give us a bell


----------



## Scotman1888

naebday about yet?


----------



## Emirateslad

what about the PUB at Diear Creek


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> what about the PUB at Diear Creek


sounds good when?


----------



## Emirateslad

I'm not going for another all day session, what about 7ish, if you get a cab up to Dubai Marina, I will take you down to Barsisi for a quick beer, then grab a cab up to town later.

give me a call


----------



## Scotman1888

Emirateslad said:


> I'm not going for another all day session, what about 7ish, if you get a cab up to Dubai Marina, I will take you down to Barsisi for a quick beer, then grab a cab up to town later.
> 
> give me a call


haha thats okay then, ehm aye ill get down just before or just after 7 then and then we can get to it. where in town do you fancy ? i quite enjoyed double decker lat time ?


----------



## judicious

This thread seems to have died a sudden death!!!

How about getting it up and running again???


----------



## shinny_girl

judicious said:


> This thread seems to have died a sudden death!!!
> 
> How about getting it up and running again???


we have weekly and midweek socials...if anyone interested,they can send me PM to get the plan schedule


----------



## judicious

shinny_girl said:


> we have weekly and midweek socials...if anyone interested,they can send me PM to get the plan schedule


Ok.. PM sent.


----------



## stive

hi

i m stive 23 y old and i m also looking for new friend

i like to make new friend from another country to know their culture

i dont have friend here, most of time i go to beach and there i play guitar

i like to play guitar.

would you like to be my friend

u can reach me through 

i hope we will meet very soon

keep smiling and think positive friend


----------



## shinny_girl

We were at the beach today, played beach volleyball and gammon...quite exciting...
but, sorryyyyyy....forgot to post here!!! 

Stive, you are from UAE and dont have friends here?!!?!?


----------



## stive

Hi

Thankx 4 reply Friend


but u didnt tell me abt your self,

i m going to beach this friday at 2 o clock afternoon, will you meet me friend, Plss

if you are going give me one call 

i like to make you good friend, 

how long have you been here, 

i m very out going person

as i told you, here its very hard to friend, you know that.

have a nice day, i m waiting you reply

Stive

Keep smiling


----------



## stive

hi stella

i read the gavtek forum,

he is telling truth,

i m not telling you u meet me now

when u feel and comfortable abt me i m ok guy then u can meet me,


its up to you friend, and any way i m just 22 y old, and i m not like other person


stella, i m just looking for good and open minted friend and nothing nothing


have a nice day stella

Stive


----------



## MaidenScotland

Stive,

We do not allow personal email or telephone numbers to be posted, this is to stop unsolicited
contacts.
Try going to a group meeting rather than looking for individuals it might work better

Maiden


----------



## marc

seems like a weirdo, or spammer posting like that.

oh well.

sweet dreams..


----------



## joker

Hi Frnds,

I am member for quite long but was too busy in wrk....just 5 mths old in Dubai....pbviously luking to make frnds....so for any of the get togethers...lemme knw....Cheers..


----------



## joker

*Indian Male Luking for Frnds*

Hi Frnds,

I am 30/m frm Bombay, India. 5 mths old in DUBAI....located near Green Community, Dubai Investment Park.....Luking out for frnds frm INDIA or any nationalities.....just to spend quality time.....coz being alone id taking toll on me now....so if anyone out there.....just lemme knw.....CHEERS....


----------



## MishaB

Hi everyone, just moved here a few weeks ago and would love to meet some new people. I'm 27 and will be working as a Director at a gym here.. I lived in California before moving here,.. but have lived all over the place, so I'm very open to meeting people from everywhere. Send me a message if you're interested in meeting up.


----------



## Roy_Boy

Hiya,

Sorry to bump this thread but I cannot send any PM's.

Misha, what gym will you be working at? I am looking for a gym that caters for olympic weightlifting. I contacted Emirate's weightlifting federation and it will be a bit of a hassle using their facilities so I rather have a second place to train. I would appreciate if you can let me know whether your gym has weightlifting equipment or not (olympic bars, bumper plates and possibly a weightlifting platform).

Thanks


----------



## Xpat

MishaB said:


> Hi everyone, just moved here a few weeks ago and would love to meet some new people. I'm 27 and will be working as a Director at a gym here.. I lived in California before moving here,.. but have lived all over the place, so I'm very open to meeting people from everywhere. Send me a message if you're interested in meeting up.


There will be meet up of expats on 9 Jan at Apres Ski in Mall of emirates. PM me for more details.


----------



## atifbukhari

moraldo said:


> am afraid that it is hard to make friends in dubai,everybody is busy,life is expensive ,people are there to work and make money,most of the time is spent in the day job and the transportation...your best bet is if you have 2 days off u will have better chances...
> 
> best of luck...


i agree 100% with moraldo, every one comes here to make money hard to find people to hang out....


----------



## katie21

Hi everyone!
i just moved here on the 8th of december and it has been so hard meeting people!
i just came accross this and think its a fantastic way to make friends.
any other brit expats...let me know!

thanks
katie


----------



## atifbukhari

katie21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> i just moved here on the 8th of december and it has been so hard meeting people!
> i just came accross this and think its a fantastic way to make friends.
> any other brit expats...let me know!
> 
> thanks
> katie


Best of luck Katie..... hmmm so how was your new year...
i am sure you will find many people around, 
welcome to the friend finder club


----------



## MishaB

Roy_Boy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Sorry to bump this thread but I cannot send any PM's.
> 
> Misha, what gym will you be working at? I am looking for a gym that caters for olympic weightlifting. I contacted Emirate's weightlifting federation and it will be a bit of a hassle using their facilities so I rather have a second place to train. I would appreciate if you can let me know whether your gym has weightlifting equipment or not (olympic bars, bumper plates and possibly a weightlifting platform).
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, but I work at a kid's gymnastics studio (for up to 12 years of age).. haha.. so I won't be of much help. Good luck!!


----------



## sgc

Hey I'm Sarah. Been in Dubai since August. I came out here with my boyfriend and we're really keen to make new friends.....
I'm a primary school teacher and work far too hard at the mo!!!!Would love to get out and about more with some new friends. 
Hope to hear from you soon,
Sarah


----------



## sgc

katie21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> i just moved here on the 8th of december and it has been so hard meeting people!
> i just came accross this and think its a fantastic way to make friends.
> any other brit expats...let me know!
> 
> thanks
> katie


Hey Katie! I'm Sarah. Been in Dubai since August. I came out here with my boyfriend and we're really keen to make new friends.....
I'm a primary school teacher and work far too hard at the mo!!!!Would love to get out and about more with some new friends. 
Hope to hear from you soon,
Sarah


----------



## Farrukh

Hey Guys

Ive just moved 2 Dubai from Birmingham and am lookin to make friends!!

I am 27 and an easy goin, fun lovin type of guy.I enjoy goin 2 da gym n socialisin etc etc.

Any1 who's in the same boat as me, do give me a shout

Thanks


----------



## Farrukh

katie21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> i just moved here on the 8th of december and it has been so hard meeting people!
> i just came accross this and think its a fantastic way to make friends.
> any other brit expats...let me know!
> 
> thanks
> katie


Hey Katie

Hope ur well and have managed to make friends.

I moved out here jst over a week ago n am already gettin bored!! Im from Birmingham, wot bout u?

Anyways if ur interested in becoming friends give me a shout.

Take care


----------



## chunkykitty

owite Brummie! welcome to the forum.


----------



## Farrukh

chunkykitty said:


> owite Brummie! welcome to the forum.


hey

Thanx. 

Where abouts in Dubai r u?


----------



## chunkykitty

West heath i think


----------



## Farrukh

chunkykitty said:


> West heath i think


Where's dat??


----------



## chunkykitty

there use to b car factory, i believe mini


----------



## Farrukh

chunkykitty said:


> there use to b car factory, i believe mini


I have no idea!!

So tell me a lil bout ureself?? If u dnt mind me askin


----------



## chunkykitty

oops. i thout u about Bmgam, im in the far far away area, jebel ali.


----------



## chunkykitty

you?


----------



## chunkykitty

i m here from2002, married to Brum, have 1 child. what do u do here?


----------



## Farrukh

Im in Springs 2. But i work in Jebel Ali Free Zone. I have a family business t
here


----------



## chunkykitty

oh, well im off now, speak tom. thanks god its a weekend. nite


----------



## Roy_Boy

MishaB said:


> Sorry, but I work at a kid's gymnastics studio (for up to 12 years of age).. haha.. so I won't be of much help. Good luck!!


Haha oh well. I actually contacted the emirati olympic weightlifting federation. Hopefully will be meeting them this week. They only started last year, Dubai is full of gyms but there is just one small place to actually practice a strength sport (which coincidentally is the sport where all this fitness/bodybuilding/gymming/other gimmicks originally stemmed from but that's another story). 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Roy_Boy

Farrukh said:


> Im in Springs 2. But i work in Jebel Ali Free Zone. I have a family business t
> here


Hey, I live in Springs too and moved in just yesterday. Been here in Dubai for 9 days already. The Springs looks like a nice place, full of westerners and I would not be surprised if any residents were part of this forum. Would be enchanted to meet other Springers/Dubaitis.


----------



## ramihanna

*16 Mon and still as yesterday !!*

Hi,

Yesterday like the first day i came here,
Today! after 16 month still having hard time going out, because of short list of friends in different professions here, any way...
Finally i figure it out, there is a way! how about run my search via google, and it surprised me! i'm not alone on this...
Now! As i discovered in the last 3 hours how much it's a brave approach to put your self in a forum and wait to be answered... well here something about Me:
i'm 30 year old, an engineer, my work is my life, and i work the work of my dream :{>
my OFF day is Monday.
I hope to have the opportunity to contribute with optimistic people, open minded and outgoing personnel, small things what make friends friends, and friends what makes all things that's left...

if you are not interested in answering at least wish me a good luck!


----------



## JayDeeDubai

*Hi )*

Hi MishaB

I've just moved out to live with my boyfriend but would like to make some friends of my own. I know Dubai quite well (bars/restaurants/cafes/parks) so would be able to recommend a good meet up place if we could get a few people together.

JD) 



MishaB said:


> Hi everyone, just moved here a few weeks ago and would love to meet some new people. I'm 27 and will be working as a Director at a gym here.. I lived in California before moving here,.. but have lived all over the place, so I'm very open to meeting people from everywhere. Send me a message if you're interested in meeting up.


----------



## JayDeeDubai

*Hi Katie*

Hi Katie - i just replied to MishaB's thread saying.....

"I've just moved out to live with my boyfriend but would like to make some friends of my own. I know Dubai quite well (bars/restaurants/cafes/parks) so would be able to recommend a good meet up place if we could get a few people together."

I'm 29 and i've been out here a couple of months now so I've made it my new years resolution to get out and about more and make some more friends (and stop hijacking all of my boyf's frends!). Let me know if'you'd be interested in a meet up and we can arrange something. 

JD




katie21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> i just moved here on the 8th of december and it has been so hard meeting people!
> i just came accross this and think its a fantastic way to make friends.
> any other brit expats...let me know!
> 
> thanks
> katie


----------



## Nomad80

MishaB said:


> Hi everyone, just moved here a few weeks ago and would love to meet some new people. I'm 27 and will be working as a Director at a gym here.. I lived in California before moving here,.. but have lived all over the place, so I'm very open to meeting people from everywhere. Send me a message if you're interested in meeting up.



Hey if you and anyone else are interested in meeting up, we can start a fight club & get to starting some anarchy around this town yo

I call dibs on playing Tyler Durden. no? ok I can play Bob, I got the moobs for it too!


----------



## buddyab

HI RAMY HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR DAY
mmm you are also engineer and from syria arabia from which city are you from ?
and which emarah do you live ?
flow me and i will intrdouce you to my friends

salam


----------



## craig_holding

I moved to Dubai 4 and a half years ago and the best way that i meet people was by joining sporting clubs. I play rugby so the dragons rugby club was a great starting point, i did get injured and had to look for another alternative sport and managed to find dragon boating (the dubai flying dragons). It is a low impact sport and it is also mixed so not overally competitive. other than that if you are after some lower level sport try looking for du plays in the UAE. you can turn up without a team and they will put you in one. cheers craig


----------



## katie21

Farrukh said:


> Hey Katie
> 
> Hope ur well and have managed to make friends.
> 
> I moved out here jst over a week ago n am already gettin bored!! Im from Birmingham, wot bout u?
> 
> Anyways if ur interested in becoming friends give me a shout.
> 
> Take care




Hi, 
Sorry about the late reply I haven't been online in a while.
I still haven't managed to meet anyone n iv been here 10 weeks! Im lucky as I'm living with my dad...but its boring! Lol.

I'm from Hertfordshire... and used to have an Aston Villa season ticket...Birmingham is a great place! What brought you to Dubai?


----------



## katie21

JayDeeDubai said:


> Hi Katie - i just replied to MishaB's thread saying.....
> 
> "I've just moved out to live with my boyfriend but would like to make some friends of my own. I know Dubai quite well (bars/restaurants/cafes/parks) so would be able to recommend a good meet up place if we could get a few people together."
> 
> I'm 29 and i've been out here a couple of months now so I've made it my new years resolution to get out and about more and make some more friends (and stop hijacking all of my boyf's frends!). Let me know if'you'd be interested in a meet up and we can arrange something.
> 
> JD


Hi JD,

Thanks for replying to my post! I really didn't think it would be so hard to meet people out here! Where abouts are you living in Dubai? I'm in the marina. Would indeed be interested in a meet up.. let me know where you think is best

Katie


----------



## kiran4568

hi all, 

Me been in the UAE since roughly this time last year in Abu Dhabi up until October, then I moved to Dubai but got snowed under with visitors etc etc since moving,

Only now im getting some time to myself (and consequently getting bored) so i'd like to meet up aswell, Am from Northwest London - hope you all dont think im being a git by saying this, but certainly wud be great to meet fellow UK / Londoners, off course regardless id love to chit chat with anyone from anywhere else too, as long as its easygoing ;-)

So how abouts i start a suggestion whilst also asking opinions to see what anyone fancies for this Friday night about 7-8ish?

1) the hive bar (its in the souk bit over the lake - opposite dubai mall) smallish n cosy

2) Neos up on 63rd floor of Address downtown Burj Dubai - spectaclar views) quite glam but fun

3) the arabby theme bar on top of Le Meridian Mina Siyahi (Near DXB Marina with great views across the sea at night over the palm)

4) Alternative to the 3 above, Friday or Saturday late morning, a long walk on Jumeirah beach finishing at a coffee house on JBR (Starbucks turkey n mushroom croissant for me !)

Answers on a postcard please ;-) or other ideas welcome - 

Regardless, I hope you all have fun whatever mischief you get upto

Kiran


----------



## kiran4568

katie21 said:


> Hi everyone!
> i just moved here on the 8th of december and it has been so hard meeting people!
> i just came accross this and think its a fantastic way to make friends.
> any other brit expats...let me know!
> 
> thanks
> katie


hi Katie, 

I just posted about doing something this weekend, Am from UK too, mind if i ask where your from, Im from NW London, 

Hope your well, 

Kiran


----------



## buddyab

hi all come to join our group just give me a PM and i will flow you with the date of meeting


----------



## firebird

hey Katie (and everyone!), I've been in Dubai for about 5 months now, and all the friends I made are off either back home or to different countries! Would be great to meet some new people! I'm from England by the way! Please get in touch, starting to get itchy feet in Silicon Oasis!


----------



## lfarea

hi, everyone,i just moved in dubai for 2 weeks,now i live in nasa square of deria,i want to make some friends living around to hang out together after work or in the weekend, i m planning to join the sports club in radisson hotel, is there anyone interested to play tennis together or sth,by the way i 'm a 23 years girl,but any ages' friend is welcome! 

so, nice to meet you, my friend!


----------



## Andy Capp

lfarea said:


> i 'm a 23 years girl


Bit young for me hun, but good luck, maybe it would help if you posted your mobile number and email address, that way people can get in touch directly?


----------



## rsinner

Andy Capp said:


> Bit young for me hun, but good luck, maybe it would help if you posted your mobile number and email address, that way people can get in touch directly?


Wicked


----------



## nwokohk

Hi lfarea, i'm also 23 year old, al garhoud area, but i'm not that into sports...
Anyway I will go to Deira often during weekend or offwork for some grocery shopping, so why not hanging out together?
Please PM your contact method (and best with your name) if you are interested.


----------



## lfarea

hi, i'm jacky ,i work in garhoud, contact me: 
by the way, r u female or male,what's your job and how long have you been in dubai?
i work in a investment company as an administrative assistant
if you don't mind i'd like to know more personal details before we meet


----------



## nwokohk

lfarea said:


> hi, i'm jacky ,i work in garhoud, contact me:
> by the way, r u female or male,what's your job and how long have you been in dubai?
> i work in a investment company as an administrative assistant
> if you don't mind i'd like to know more personal details before we meet


Sure, I'm Alan - male, engineer at an oil & gas company.
I was here in 2008 summer but then I spent a year in different countries for some assignments.
Then I was back to Dubai in January 2010.
I will send you my contact through e-mail.


----------



## buddyab

do you know table tennis i hope you know you are from china so i think you know


----------



## Xpat

Hi Ifarea your best bet is to meet ppl in get together where u can meet diverse group of ppl.


----------



## Xpat

katie21 said:


> Hi JD,
> 
> Thanks for replying to my post! I really didn't think it would be so hard to meet people out here! Where abouts are you living in Dubai? I'm in the marina. Would indeed be interested in a meet up.. let me know where you think is best
> 
> Katie


Y dont we do this? 

a, make seperate thread for meet up so it gains momentum and all the details can be in one place

b, pick a day and venue - I prefer Barasti more open ppl can move not just sit like ducks in one place and form chode crystal.

c, Pick an organizer who facilitates ppl meeting.

d, Take action to meet up.

e, establish meaningful relationships


----------



## Free_Spirit

Andy Capp said:


> Bit young for me hun, but good luck, maybe it would help if you posted your mobile number and email address, that way people can get in touch directly?


don't buy it, he's just pulling your leg ))))


----------



## roger76navy

*How does one get in touch with such common intrest group?*



Xpat said:


> Hi Ifarea your best bet is to meet ppl in get together where u can meet diverse group of ppl.


Where and how does one get the details of common interest group?


----------



## emcarney

*Looking for new friends*

hello

i am looking to make friends in dubai. I have been living over here for nearly 3 months now and think its time to find some new friends other than just work. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


----------



## Gavtek

Xpat said:


> Y dont we do this?


We did...


----------



## Jynxgirl

Always curious what one means by like minded.... One would put what they like to do, in order to find like minded friends. 

At least this is my thought train.... and someone posts something like this, every few weeks. Always have the same shaking head type experience as I read these. Anyone else????


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is a long thread on here, that is updated quite regularly. They usually have meet ups on the weekends here.


----------



## Melody

emcarney said:


> hello
> 
> i am looking to make friends in dubai. I have been living over here for nearly 3 months now and think its time to find some new friends other than just work. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


Hello and welcome.
There are few groups here that get together whenever they get a chance. I am sure you will be contacted for the next meeting  
I suggest that you post more messages or replies to other threads that seems interesting to you. Once you go over 5 posts (I think it's 5) then you can send and receive private messages.

Have fun and enjoy making friends. Cheers!


----------



## Xpat

Gavtek said:


> We did...


And we know what happened... we learnt from mistakes... beginning especially when you dont know the people enough dont reserve the table on our name as there are some people who dont bother to pay.

If you head to restaurants request the waiter to make seperate bills beforehand
this way many of my meetups went smoothly and didnt have headaches on who has to pay how much...


----------



## Andy Capp

Xpat - that sounds very familiar, i recall a quiet evening in the Oirish a year or so back where an individual and well respected person here (no, not me) was stung for a hefty bill....


----------



## emcarney

*like-minded*



Jynxgirl said:


> Always curious what one means by like minded.... One would put what they like to do, in order to find like minded friends.
> 
> At least this is my thought train.... and someone posts something like this, every few weeks. Always have the same shaking head type experience as I read these. Anyone else????


not really sure what i mean by that. I suppose i just want to meet new people who are interrested in anything. I dont really need to meet people who have the same interrests as myself as long as they can sit down have a conversation i think i am safe.


----------



## Elphaba

Jynxgirl said:


> Always curious what one means by like minded.... One would put what they like to do, in order to find like minded friends.
> 
> At least this is my thought train.... and someone posts something like this, every few weeks. Always have the same shaking head type experience as I read these. Anyone else????


I assume they are seeking fellow psychics... 

-


----------



## Melody

Xpat said:


> And we know what happened... we learnt from mistakes... beginning especially when you dont know the people enough dont reserve the table on our name as there are some people who dont bother to pay.
> 
> If you head to restaurants request the waiter to make seperate bills beforehand
> this way many of my meetups went smoothly and didnt have headaches on who has to pay how much...


sorry to hear about your bad experiences. You should join us for a change


----------



## Melody

emcarney said:


> not really sure what i mean by that. I suppose i just want to meet new people who are interrested in anything. I dont really need to meet people who have the same interrests as myself as long as they can sit down have a conversation i think i am safe.


That sounds good enough reason to look for friends. Sometimes nothing is better than a good conversation over a cup of coffee (/tea), no matter what your interests are! 
you seem to need a cup of Starbucks coffee


----------



## shawty06

fel said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am looking to make friends in dubai and expand my network. Let me know if there are any like-minded people out there.


hello, 

I hear dubai is a beautiful place , I will be visiting there sometime this year, if you are still out there I would be more than happy for a grand tour! good luck


----------



## chivika17

hi guys i fink i hve gotta b da youngest per here cos i am just 18 been living in dubai for a year now i hve absolutely no friends and the boredom and loneliness is killing so if you dont mind being ma friend dat would b totali kul


----------



## markuslives

Melody said:


> That sounds good enough reason to look for friends. Sometimes nothing is better than a good conversation over a cup of coffee (/tea), no matter what your interests are!
> you seem to need a cup of Starbucks coffee


And sometimes you even meet good people :-D. Being of like mind - Living in Dubai as an expat is a good start lol


----------



## jasmine.joya

roger76navy said:


> Where and how does one get the details of common interest group?


Hiya Roger,

so where in India are you from and what to you do? I am from Delhi and work for an IT company.

did you get the details of this CIG yet?


----------



## jasmine.joya

Melody said:


> sorry to hear about your bad experiences. You should join us for a change


Hello All,

Is there any meet up happening this weekend? Would love to join in. Thanx


----------



## spm11

I think i'm like most of you in this forum --- new to Dubai and looking to meet people. 

I'm 29, male, looking for people to hang out with and go get drinks with on weekends. Cheers!


----------



## Coldsteel

Happened to join this forum a few minutes ago!

Didn't know where to begin posting exactly, so here's the short and and sweet of it. I am so bored by my partner's group of friends (yawn!) and I just need to have one of my own to hang out! A day more in their tiresome country and I will go shrieking mad! 

I don't have a car yet, so I'd be lazy to travel far out from the burdubai radius. But please dont let that stop you from saying Hi.


----------



## jasmine.joya

Hello there,

So what sort of friends are you looking for? Just want to make sure we are not like the ones in your partner's group? 



Coldsteel said:


> Happened to join this forum a few minutes ago!
> 
> Didn't know where to begin posting exactly, so here's the short and and sweet of it. I am so bored by my partner's group of friends (yawn!) and I just need to have one of my own to hang out! A day more in their tiresome country and I will go shrieking mad!
> 
> I don't have a car yet, so I'd be lazy to travel far out from the burdubai radius. But please dont let that stop you from saying Hi.


----------



## SBP

OK, also a newbie, anyone fancy some live band rock music?


----------



## oh!

SBP said:


> OK, also a newbie, anyone fancy some live band rock music?


ABSOLUTELY :rockon::drum: but not before next week :Cry:


----------



## SBP

oh! said:


> ABSOLUTELY :rockon::drum: but not before next week :Cry:


Music Room and Marine Bar were good last night


----------



## oh!

will try them out...still looking for a GOOD rock place, which plays real rock and not the grunge stuff.


----------



## jander13

what's real rock


----------



## oh!

mostly 70's and 80's stuff...with some exception from 90s...


----------



## Jynxgirl

That is the exact rock stuff that I dont like  LOL... I want REAL rock.


----------



## jander13

but there is so much different stuff from 70s 80s and some 90s, what's really real


----------



## Gavtek

oh! said:


> will try them out...still looking for a GOOD rock place, which plays real rock and not the grunge stuff.


You can always check out the Metal Asylum at Capitol Hotel on Friday nights, the bands are a bit screamy for my liking but the DJ plays some excellent songs. GnR, AC/DC, Maiden, Metallica, etc.

Need to check out Music Room soon.


----------



## SBP

one band was good last night one not so good in Music Room


----------



## Gavtek

Just been to the Music Room, so frustrating, the second band were really good, but the management only allowed them to perform 2 songs after their break so they could play annoying dance music which emptied the 20 or so people from the dancefloor to the exits despite pleas to let the band carry on playing.

If people are going to a bar to listen to live rock bands, it's generally not a good idea to have terrible dance music blaring out in between sets.


----------



## jander13

> Just been to the Music Room, so frustrating, the second band were really good, but the management only allowed them to perform 2 songs after their break so they could play annoying dance music which emptied the 20 or so people from the dancefloor to the exits despite pleas to let the band carry on playing.
> 
> If people are going to a bar to listen to live rock bands, it's generally not a good idea to have terrible dance music blaring out in between sets.


Yeah seriously, rather odd that they would not allow the band to keep playing though. But then we are in dubai!


----------



## oh!

Gavtek said:


> GnR, AC/DC, Maiden, Metallica, etc.
> 
> Need to check out Music Room soon.


Now that is real rock!


----------



## LonZ

*Hi All!*

Is this still active? Because I am looking for friends here in Dubai/UAE to 

Cheers!


----------



## LonZ

*Hi All!*

Is this still active? Because I am looking for friends here in Dubai/UAE to  I just moved in Sharja 2 months ago and this is the only time I feel I am left doing only my job. Looking also for someone to hangout with. PM or add me. Thanks

Cheers!
LonZ


----------



## della

Hi, Lonz and everyone else 
I am going to be working in uae at the end of this July. A big challenge for me...hope i could make some friends out there and enrich my experience ~~send email or PM me,
Thanks

Della


----------



## LonZ

della said:


> Hi, Lonz and everyone else
> I am going to be working in uae at the end of this July. A big challenge for me...hope i could make some friends out there and enrich my experience ~~send email or PM me,
> Thanks
> 
> Della


Hello Della,

Then let me be the first to greet you when you get here. What will be your work here? Goodluck!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Please introduce yourselves on the 'new to dubai and looking for friends' thread here.

This thread will be closed now as is too old


----------

